# انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا



## attack11 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

منتدى اقل مايقال عنه انه زبااله
كعادة منتديات النصارى
كلام بذيء قلة ادب ووساخه وكذب
واي حد يرد على افترائتهم ويفضح اكاذيبهم يتحجب من دخول المنتدى
وده نتيجة الضعف 
بس انا عايز اقولكم حاجه

موتوااااااا  بغيظكم
وانا بنصح كل اخوتي المسلمين من مغادرة هذا المنتدى


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

attack11 قال:


> منتدى اقل مايقال عنه انه زبااله
> كعادة منتديات النصارى
> كلام بذيء قلة ادب ووساخه وكذب
> واي حد يرد على افترائتهم ويفضح اكاذيبهم يتحجب من دخول المنتدى
> ...



وهنطغاز ليه أنت اللى محروق دمك و مدام معانا الحق يبقى ميهمناش أى حد


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وهنطغاز ليه أنت اللى محروق دمك و مدام معانا الحق يبقى ميهمناش أى حد



يا حضك بالحق الي معاك 

بس اذا اقريت على اي واحد من الثلاث الي تعبدهم  مع اني اشك ان بتزود الرابع وهوا اصليب :spor22:


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*عزيزي هذا هروب منك لا اكثر و لا اقل*
*لانك حتى مش عارف ترد فتريد ترحل و تدعوا الاخرين للرحيل لانهم مش لافين يردون*

*و اوعى تقل ادبك مرة ثانية و تقول منتدى زبالة لاني ساقول الشئ نفسه على رسولك اذا قلتها مرة ثانية*

*خايك مؤدب*


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لما يبقى قرآنك منزل من الله أبقى هاتلى آيات منه مش منزل من عند أمرء القيس:t33:


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> يا حضك بالحق الي معاك
> 
> بس اذا اقريت على اي واحد من الثلاث الي تعبدهم  مع اني اشك ان بتزود الرابع وهوا اصليب :spor22:



مع أحترامى لك ولكن الذى قال لك أننا نعبد 3 آلهه غبى جددددددا لاننا نعبد واحد فقط و أنا ممكن أثبتلك أنك أنت اللى مشرك لو عايز يعنى


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لا ابشر منزل من عند الله من غير ما اثبتلك ما يحتاج اثبتلك 
 ما دام الحق مععي  ما يهمنيش حد


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بتقولون مشر بتقولون فاجر لا كن انتم في الاخرة مشركون


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> لا ابشر منزل من عند الله من غير ما اثبتلك ما يحتاج اثبتلك
> ما دام الحق مععي  ما يهمنيش حد



متثبتليش أنت أنا هثبتلك أن الآيات دى قالها أمرء القيس أيه رأيك؟؟؟؟


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> بتقولون مشر بتقولون فاجر لا كن انتم في الاخرة مشركون



أعصابك أعصابك براحة شوية على نفسك ده أنت صايم يجيلك هبوط فى الدم ولا حاجة


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بتقولون مشرك بتقولون كافر 
لكن انتم في الاخرة مشركون كافرون


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> بتقولون مشرك بتقولون كافر
> لكن انتم في الاخرة مشركون كافرون



شفت بقى هيجيلك هبوط أنا مليش دعوة


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

والله والله اني احزن عليك انسان الله خلقله عقل ما يقدر يميز بين شعر و اية


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انت العضو المبار حياك الله وينك  ادور عليك


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تخاف  متعود على الصيام 


*
الصيام صحة *


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> والله والله اني احزن عليك انسان الله خلقله عقل ما يقدر يميز بين شعر و اية


طيب وعلشان كده هجبلك الشعر الأصلى


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> بتقولون مشرك بتقولون كافر
> لكن انتم في الاخرة مشركون كافرون


 
*خليك مؤدب لانك لن تلوم الا نفسك لو عدت هذه العبارة*


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

يا الله التهرب اكرهه ما احب االتهرب


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

دنت الساعةُ وانشقَّ القمر عن غزالٍ صاد قلبي ونفر
أحور قد حرتُ في أوصافه ناعس الطرف بعينيه حَوَر
مرَّ يوم العيــد في زيـنته فرماني فتعاطى فعقر
بسهامٍ من لِحاظٍ فاتــكِ فتَرَكْني كهشيمِ المُحتظِر
وإذا ما غــاب عني ساعةً كانت الساعةُ أدهى وأمرّ
كُتب الحسنُ على وجنته بسَحيق المِسْك سطراً مُختصَر
عادةُ الأقمارِ تسري في الدجى فرأيتُ الليلَ يسري بالقمر
بالضحى والليلِ من طُرَّته فَرْقه ذا النور كم شيء زَهَر
قلتُ إذ شقَّ العِذارُ خدَّه دنت الساعةُ وانشقَّ القمر


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

يعنى حتى لو فيه أعجاز هيبقى لامرئ القيس الذى توفى قبل محمد بسنين


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الله الله على الشعر الجميل  

طيب وين  المفيد


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> الله الله على الشعر الجميل
> 
> طيب وين  المفيد



هقولك أنا أيه المفيد
"دنت الساعةُ وانشقَّ القمر"="أقتربت الساعة و أنشق القمر"كما فى القرآن يعنى نبيك حرامى بيسرق حتى الشعر


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تقول حرامي لو سمحت  
تريدون منا ان نغلط على عيسى 

والعياذ بالله ان اسب رسول من رسل الله


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> هقولك أنا أيه المفيد
> "دنت الساعةُ وانشقَّ القمر"="أقتربت الساعة و أنشق القمر"كما فى القرآن يعنى نبيك حرامى بيسرق حتى الشعر



استناني وانا اجيبلك ارد على الجهل الي انتم فيه


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> لا تقول حرامي لو سمحت
> تريدون منا ان نغلط على عيسى
> 
> والعياذ بالله ان اسب رسول من رسل الله



ولا يهمنى تغلط مطغلطش أنت حر بس سيدك محمد حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااامىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

:t33: 





قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> استناني وانا اجيبلك ارد على الجهل الي انتم فيه



أحنا برده بص أنا هقولك نصيحة حلوة روح كده على الفطار أتوضى و صلى و بعديها أشرب كبيتين "بول الأبل و البعير" و تعالى جاوبنى :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON;97805 قال:
			
		

> :t33:
> 
> أحنا برده بص أنا هقولك نصيحة حلوة روح كده على الفطار أتوضى و صلى و بعديها أشرب كبيتين "بول الأبل و البعير" و تعالى جاوبنى :t33: :t33: :t33:


 

اقرا من 33 وانت نازل 34 لا توقف دوس واذا ما اقتنعت الله لايردك :spor22:


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> اقرا من 33 وانت نازل 34 لا توقف دوس واذا ما اقتنعت الله لايردك :spor22:


 
*اذا ما اقتنع الله لا يرده؟ شو المنطق هذا؟*

*يعني الانسان ما يستخدم عقله لما يفحص الدين المحمدي؟*

*و لا لازم ينسى عقله و يقتنع بكل شئ و الا الله يرده؟ :dntknw: *


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انتو مين تتكلمو عن العقل ؟

في واحد عاقل  يقول 1 + 1 +1 = 1 

هذا كلام عقال ؟ 

بعدين القران جل اياته دائما تتكلم على العقل


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> انتو مين تتكلمو عن العقل ؟
> 
> في واحد عاقل  يقول 1 + 1 +1 = 1
> 
> ...



لا طبعا ده يبقى مجنون أو ملبوس زى محمد بس المسيحين بيقولو
1*1*1=1
أى النفس*الروح*الجسد=واحد


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> انتو مين تتكلمو عن العقل ؟
> 
> في واحد عاقل يقول 1 + 1 +1 = 1
> 
> ...


 

*بلاش نط للمسيحيات*


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الأنسان يتكون من
نفس*روح*جسد=أنسان
وبمعنى آخر 
نفس*روح*جسد=الزعيم
ولا أنت عايش من غير نفس
أو عايش من غير روح
أو عايش من غير جسد
لوفصلت النفس أصبحت غير موجود
لو فصلت الروح أصبح لا حياة فيك"ميت"
لو فصلت الجسد يبقى أنت غير ملموس وغير مادى أو مرأى


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ها قريت الي اعطيتك والا مسحه المشرف


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> الأنسان يتكون من
> نفس*روح*جسد=أنسان
> وبمعنى آخر
> نفس*روح*جسد=الزعيم
> ...



*طيب كلام حلو ومنطقي 
تعبد الروح ولا النفس ولا الجسد حدد 

طيب ليه تقولون  بسم الاب والابن من هوا الاب ومن هوا الابن *


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*ما الثلاثة واحد يا قاصد الاصلاح*

*جسدك يقدر يمشي علي الارض من غير روح ؟.*


----------



## twety (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*روووووووق*

_روووووووووووق يامع بس:yahoo:_
_حاول تفهم الاول واوز كلامك علشان كلامك غلط_
_حاول تفهم ونور مخك الضلم ده:t32: _
_فوق انت واخواتك علشان خلاص الايام قربت_
_واعرف واثبت لنفسك بنفسك ان كلامكوا كله غلط واقل دليل ان القران كله غلط وكله مناقض لنفسه_
_وبعدين لما حد يسمع ولا يمشى ورى حد يكون قدوة ليه_
_انت بقى قدوتك مين_
_شوغه بيعمل ايه هتعمل زيه_
_اقل حاجه عمل ايه مع صاحبه الراى _
_خليكوا صح كويسين وفوقوا_


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ايوة لا صراحة نابغ من العلم انت


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> *طيب كلام حلو ومنطقي
> تعبد الروح ولا النفس ولا الجسد حدد
> 
> طيب ليه تقولون  بسم الاب والابن من هوا الاب ومن هوا الابن *



جاوب منهم


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههه من فين جا الضرب اصلن 

انتو تقولو اب و ابن و كلمة 

من هنا يجي الجمع 

لكن لما تقولو  اب في ابن في كلمة ممكن هنا يجي ضرب 

بعدين كيف تقارنو الخالق بالمخلوق 

انت مخلوق ( ناقص غير كامل ) 

انت الي فيك الروح والنفس والجسد 

انت المركب  وليس الله


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الرد على أكذوبة النصارى بأن الرسول قد اقتبس من شعر امرىء القيس الجاهلي 




لقد أثار بعض الفجرة من النصارى قضية أبيات منحولة إلى إمرؤ القيس الشاعر الجاهلي , بأن نبينا عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم قد اقتبسها ووضعها بالقران , في محاولات مستميتة منهم للطعن في كتاب الله الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه ,ومحاولاتهم بدأت مع بداية بعثة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم تنل من الإسلام شيئا ولن تنل من الإسلام شيئا فإن الله قد تكفل لنا بحفظ كتابه حتى قيام الساعة , فلا خوف على كتاب الله أن يصيبه التحريف أو التبديل سواء نصاً أو معنى , كما أصاب كتب النصارى أو اليهود . وكان من نتيجة ادعاء هؤلاء الجهلة ذلك وغيره , أن إنبري عدد من المسلمين للرد على مزاعم هؤلاء , وتفنيد شبهاتهم , وبهذا يحدث التأييد والنصرة لهذا الدين على يد هؤلاء السفهاء من حيث لا يعلمون .

وأنا أصف هؤلاء الجهلة بما وصف به إمرؤ القيس حمارا حيث قال :

يوارد مجهولات كل خميلة ***  يمج لفاظ البقل في كل مشرب

فهم يردون الخمائل وهي الحدائق وأعني بها الكتب والتراث ولكنهم كالحمار لا يحسنون شم الورود بل فقط إفسادها بأكلها ثم يردون الماء الذي هو سبيل الحياة ولا يحسنون سوى مج بقايا الطعام الذي هو البقل من أفواههم الى الماء فهم دائما يكدرون صفاء الماء ويتلفون جمال الحدائق , فتراثنا جميل كخميلة ولكن هؤلاء يختارون منه ما يوافق كفرهم ليشوهوا به صفاء عقيدتنا .

بحثت عن أصل لتلك الأبيات المدعاة فلم أجد لها ذكرا , ولكن للأمانة العلمية فقط أسوق مصدراً واحداً وردت فيه على سبيل ما ينسب ويدعى لإمرؤ القيس , ففي كتاب فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير للإمام المناوي وردت تلك الأبيات في سياق تعريفه لأمرؤ القيس وأنها تنسب إليه ولم يتعرض الإمام المناوي لها (لمن لا يعلم فالامام المناوي متوفى عام 1029هـ), ولم ترد تلك الأبيات في ديوان إمرؤ القيس بطبعاته المختلفة . فمن هو امرؤ القيس المقصود , والذي يعنيه جهلة النصارى أنه صاحب تلك الأبيات , فلدينا الكثير من الشعراء ممن يحملون اسم امرؤ القيس بعضهم جاهلي , وبعضهم إسلامي فأيهم يعنون ؟؟؟ بالطبع هم أجهل من أن يعلموا ذلك .

1- الجاهلي :

أ- إمرؤ القيس بن حجر بن الحارث الكندي , شاعر جاهلي وهو أشهر الشعراء على الإطلاق , يماني الأصل مولده بنجد , كان أبوه ملك أسد وغطفان , وأمه أخت المهلهل الشاعر , قال الشعر وهو غلام وجعل يشبب ويلهو ويعاشر صعاليك العرب , فبلغ ذلك أباه فنهاه عن سيرته فلم ينته , فأبعده الى حضرموت , موطن أباه وعشيرته وهو في نحو العشرين من عمره عاش من سنة 130 قبل الهجرة الى سنة 80 قبل الهجرة وهو المقصود في بحثنا هذا حيث نسبوا إليه الأبيات المدعاة .

ب- إمرؤ القيس السكوني وهو شاعر جاهلي اسمه امرؤ القيس بن جبلة السكوني وهو ممن لم يصلنا الكثير من شعره

ج- إمرؤ القيس الكلبي هو إمرؤ القيس بن حمام بن مالك بن عبيدة بن عبد الله وهو شاعر جاهلي عاصر المهلهل بن ربيعة .

د- امرؤ القيس الزهيري وهو امرؤ القيس بن بحر الزهيري شاعر جاهلي وأيضا هو ممن وصلنا القليل من شعره

2- الإسلامي :

أ- وهو امرؤ القيس بن عابس بن المنذر بن امرئ القيس بن السمط بن عمرو بن معاوية بن الحارث الأكبر بن معاوية بن ثور بن مرتح بن معاوية بن الحارث بن كندة الكندي. وفد إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلم وثبت وعلى إسلامه ولم يكن فيمن ارتد من كندة وكان شاعراً نزل الكوفة وهو الذي خاصم الحضرمي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال للحضرمي: " بينتك وإلا فيمينه قال: يا رسول الله إن حلف ذهب بأرضي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من حلف على يمين كاذبة ليقتطع بها مالاً لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان فقال امرؤ القيس: يا رسول الله ما لمن تركها وهو يعلم أنها حق قال: " الجنة " قال: فأشهدك أني قد تركتها له " ومن شعر امرئ القيس هذا :


قف بالديار وقوف حابس********* وتأن إنك غير آيس

لعبت بهن العاصفات***********الرائحات من الروامس

ماذا عليك من الوقوف*********بهالك الطللين دارس

يا رب باكية علي*********ومنشد لي في المجالس

أو قائل: يا فارساً *********ماذا رزئت من الفوارس

لا تعجبوا أن تسمعوا *********هلك امرؤ القيس بن عابس


ونحن نظن أن هذا هو قائل تلك الأبيات المنسوبة الى إمرؤ القيس الجاهلي فلننظر إلى هذا الشعر والشعر المدعى لامرؤ القيس الجاهلي ونر مدى التشابه والتطابق بينهما وانظر الى ما سنسوقه لاحقاً من أبيات امرؤ القيس الجاهلي وما بينهما من بعد الشقة في اللفظ والنظم , وكلاهما امرؤ القيس .

النص المدعى

دنت الساعة وانشق القمر*********عن غزال صاد قلبي ونفر

أحورٌ قد حِرتُ في أوصافه*********ناعس الطرف بعينيه حوَر

مرّ يوم العيد بي في زينة*********فرماني فتعاطى فعقر

بسهامٍ من لحاظٍ فاتك*********فرَّ عنّي كهشيم المحتظر

وإذا ما غاب عني ساعة*********كانت الساعة أدهى وأمر

كُتب الحُسن على وجنته*********بسحيق المسك سطراً مختصر

عادةُ الأقمارِ تسري في الدجى*********فرأيتُ الليل يسري بالقمر

بالضحى والليل من طرته*********فرقه ذا النور كم شيء زهر

قلت إذ شقّ العذار خده*********دنت الساعة وانشق القمر


وبكتاب إعجاز القران للإمام الباقلاني فصل كبير للمقارنة بين الشعر والقران وخصص منه الباقلاني جزءا كبيراً لشعر إمرؤ القيس وتعرض فيه بكل أمانة لمسألة الفرق بين الشعر والقرآن , فهل لم يصل هذا الشعر إلى الإمام الحافظ أبي بكر الباقلاني ليرد عليه ويشمله ببحثه .

والعجيب أنه بعد بحث طويل لم أجد أي ذكر لهذا الشعر ولا للرد عليه , فهل لم يكتشف هذا الشعر إلا هؤلاء العلوج في هذا القرن ليفاجئونا بأن القران قد اقتبس أبياتا من شعر إمرؤ القيس , فيسقط في يدنا ونسلم لهؤلاء الجهابذة بأن كتابنا قد أصابه شئ مما أصاب كتابهم ونصبح كما يقال بمصر ( بالهوا سوا)

ومن عجب القول أن تكن تلك الأبيات لإمرؤ القيس ويظهر رسول الله في قريش التي هي أفصح العرب وأحفظهم لشعر الشعراء حتى أنهم يضعون أشهر سبع قصائد مطولات على جدران الكعبة وتسمى المعلقات , ويأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليسفه دينهم , ويكسر أصنامهم , ويمحي باطلهم , ولا يخرج منهم رجل حافظ للشعر , واحد فقط , ويقل له أنت يا محمد نقلت تلك الأبيات من إمرؤ القيس , ثم يأت سفيه بعد ألف وخمسمائة سنة ليقل لنا خذوا تلك أبيات إمرؤ القيس التي نقلها نبيكم بقرآنكم .

وأكاد أجزم أن هؤلاء السفهاء الذين يرددون هذا الكلام , لم يقرأوا في حياتهم شيئاً من أشعار إمرؤ القيس أو غيره ولكن مثلهم كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفاراً , يلقي إليهم رهبانهم وقساوستهم الكلام فيرددونه كالببغاوات بلا فهم ولا وعلم ولا وعي .

وهل هذا الشعر السلس السهل الغير موزون في بعض أبياته شعراً جاهليا ؟ وإذا قارنا بين شعر إمرؤ القيس وتلك الأبيات هل نجد أي وجه شبه بينهما ؟ وإليك شيئا مما قاله امرؤ القيس لتر الفارق في النظم واللفظ وقوة العبارة :


قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل*********بسقط اللوى بين الدخول فحومل

فتوضح فالمقراة لم يعف رسمها*********لما نسجتها من جنوب وشمأل

ترى بعر الآرام في عرصاتها*********وقيعانها كأنه حب فلفل

كأني غداة البين يوم تحملوا********* لدى سمرات الحي ناقف حنظل

وقوفا بها صحبي علي مطيهم*********يقولون لا تهلك أسى وتجمل


وهل يقارن ذاك الشعر الركيك بقول امرؤ القيس

فلما أجزنا ساحة الحي وانتحى*********بنا بطن خبت ذي خفاف عقنقل


وقوله :


رفعن حوايا واقتعدن قعائدا *********وحففن من حوك العراق المنمق

ثم قوله في النص المدعى (مر يوم العيد في زينته) أليس يوم العيد إحتفالاً إسلامياً ؟ فكيف يكن هذا كلام إمرؤ القيس الجاهلي ويذكر فيه يوم العيد وهو من مات قبل مولد نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بثلاثين عام أو أكثر والنبي بعث وعمره أربعين سنة أي أن تلك الأبيات بينها وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يزيد عن سبعين عاماً .

وعلى افتراض انه شعر جاهلي فهو منحول , نسب إلى إمرؤ القيس لأن حفاظ شعر إمرؤ القيس لم يذكروه , فما هو الشعر المنحول ؟ النحل في اللغة كما ذكر في لسان العرب وانْتَحَل فلانٌ شِعْر فلانٍ أَو قالَ فلانٍ إِذا ادّعاه أَنه قائلُه. وتَنَحَّلَه: ادَّعاه وهو لغيره. وقال ابن هَرْمة:


ولم أَتَنَحَّلِ الأَشعارَ فيها*********ولم تُعْجِزْنيَ المِدَحُ الجِيادُ

ويقال: نُحِل الشاعرُ قصيدة إِذا نُسِبَت إِليه وهي من قِيلِ غيره؛ وقال الأَعشى في الانتحال:


فكيْفَ أَنا وانتِحالي القَوا*********فِيَ، بَعدَ المَشِيب، كفَى ذاك عارا !

وقَيَّدَني الشِّعْرُ في بيتِه*********كما قَيَّد الأُسُراتُ الحِمارا !


وفي مختار الصحاح و نَحَلَهُ القول من باب قطع أي أضاف إليه قولا قاله غيره وادَّعاه عليه و انْتَحَل فُلان شِعْر غيره أو قول غيره إذا ادَّعاه لنفسه و تَنَحّل مثله وفُلان يَنْتَحِلُ مذهب كذا وقبيلة كذا إذا انتسب إليه‏

وفي مفردات الفاظ القران للاصفهاني : والانتحال: ادعاء الشيء وتناوله، ومنه يقال: فلان ينتحل الشعر.

وقضية نحل الشعر لمشاهير الشعراء قضية مشهورة معروفة في الأدب العربي يعرفها كل باحث , فليثبت لنا هؤلاء الجهلة أن تلك الأبيات لإمرؤ القيس الجاهلي أولاً , ثم نناقشهم فيها بعد ذلك وختاماً نقل أن بحثنا هذا ليس دفاعاً عن إمرؤ القيس بل هو ذباً عن دين الله

وختاماً نقل لهؤلاء الجهلة أن إمرؤ القيس سيكن معكم حيث ستذهبون , وستلاقونه في جهنم , إن لم تسلموا لله وحده قبل موتكم , وحينما تقابلونه سيمكنكم معرفة أن تلك الأبيات ليست من شعره .

-------------------------------------------------------------

كلمة منحول تعني أن هناك من قاله ونسبه لغير صاحبه، وقد زعم طه حسين أن الشعر الجاهلي المنقول إلينا كله منحول، أي كتب في العصر العباسي ونسب لشعراء الجاهلية. وقد نفى في كتابه ( في الشعر الجاهلي ) كل ما ينسب الى امرء القيس من شعر الا قصيدتين هما  :
الأولى : فــقــا نبك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل 
والثانية : ألا أنعم صباحاً أيـهـــا الطلل البالي
وقوله لا يخلو في بعض الصور من صحة ، إذ ثمة كثير من الأبيات المنسوبة للجاهليين منحولة ، ومنها هذا البيت بدليل عدم وجوده في ديوان امرىء القيس الذي جمعه المحققون. لأنه منحول.

-------------------------------------------------------------

ثم نقول لهم جدلاً إذا صح استدلالكم بتماثل بعض الآيات القرآنية مع شعر امرئ القيس فإن هذا التماثل في بعض الألفاظ لا يعني النقل على كل حال ، ووقوع التماثل أمرطبيعي إذ جاء القرآن بما تعهده العرب في كلامها من أمثلة و استعارات و سوى ذلك من ضروب البلاغة. ثم أن الشعر المنسوب لامرئ القيس هو المنقول عن القرآن كما قد سبق بيانه .

------------------------------------------------------------


ويقول الدكتور عبدالله الفقية من مركز الفتوى في الشبكة الاسلامية بما معناه : 

ويكفي في الرد على مثل هذه السفسطات والتفاهات ،  سقوطها وانحطاطها عند من لديه أدنى نظر : 

فالآيات من سورة القمر لا تتفق أصلاً مع موازين الشعر العربي حتى يقال إنهما من الشعر مما يدلك على جهل واضعي هذه الشبهة إن صح تسميتها شبهة. 
ومنها أن السورة مكية وقد تلاها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مشركي قريش وهم في ذلك الوقت من أشد الناس عداوة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحرص الناس على العثور على ما يشكك في صدق ما يقوله من أن القرآن كلام الله تعالى منزل من عنده ليس من كلام البشر. وهم نقلة الشعر ورواته ومع ذلك لم يدعوا هذا الادعاء ولا قريباً منه، بل أقروا وأقر غيرهم من فصحاء العرب وبلغائهم أن القرآن الكريم ليس من وضع البشر ولا من تأليفهم، بل أقروا بالعجز عن الإتيان بسورة من مثله مع تحدي القرآن لهم دائماً. إلى غير ذلك من الردود الواضحة.


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بلاش تبقى تسمع لكلام زكريا بطرس ياريمون


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اندر تيكر 

حفظت الي كتبته عشان لو حدفوه يبقى موجود عندي واوضعه مرة ثانية لليريد


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم;97866 قال:
			
		

> ههههههههه من فين جا الضرب اصلن
> 
> انتو تقولو اب و ابن و كلمة
> 
> ...



الله كامل طبعا ولا يمكن أن يقول أحد أنه ناقص حاشا لله و لكن الله خلق الأنسان على صورته ولكن الأنسان غير كامل وأعتقد أن هناك آيه فى قرآنك تثبت أن الله خلق الأنسان على صورته
وعندى آية تثبت أننا لا نقول 1+1+1=1
بل 1*1*1=1
وهى "وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> الرد على أكذوبة النصارى بأن الرسول قد اقتبس من شعر امرىء القيس الجاهلي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أولا ردك بقلة الأدب ليس غريب فمحمدك كان سليط اللسان مثلك
ثانيا هذا ليس بدليل أبدا و لعلمك أمرئ القيس توفى قبل رسولك


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن تشرح لي يعني ايش الله خلق ادم على صورته ؟

ولا يوجد اية في القران تقول ذلك 




> وعنى آية تثبت أننا لا نقول 1+1+1=1
> بل 1*1*1=1


 
شكرا جزيلا  قدمت لي خدمة و كشفت لي تناقض جديد  في كتابكن


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> ممكن تشرح لي يعني ايش الله خلق ادم على صورته ؟
> 
> ولا يوجد اية في القران تقول ذلك
> 
> ...



أزاى بقى يا فالح


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

وخد أقرأ الموقع ده أسلامى بيتكلم على أن الله خلق آدم على صورته عقبال ما أرجع علشان رايح مشوار و جى
http://saaid.net/Doat/alarbi/41.htm


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> بلاش تبقى تسمع لكلام زكريا بطرس ياريمون



وأنت مالك أسمع ولا لا
وتحب أسمعلك مين يعنى عبد الوهاب؟؟؟؟


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

صغر الخط شوي 

نعم انا اعلم انه هناك حديث في صحيح البخاري  يتكلم عن ذلك  

ولكن انت قريت الشرح  هل هو نفس الكلام الي تقولوه انتو النصارى لو عندكم كلام اخر ؟


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

عشان اسهل عليك شوي

ضمير الهاء في "صورته " في الحديث يعود على ادم  

يعني ادم اول ما انخلق انخلق بصورة انسان كامل 

بعكسك انت الي تمر بأطوار  فمن المني الى البويضة ثم البويضة المخصبة و بقية الاطوار 

فهل الضمير في " صورته " يعود على الله ام ادم عندكم انتو النصارى ؟


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا قصدى مش التشابه أنا قصدى الفكرة عموما


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

يعني قصدك ان معناة على صورته 

يعني الله ثلاثي و خلق الانسان ثلاثي ايضا ؟


----------



## assia (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

إنتوا يا مسلمين ادهشتوني بجد والله ، يعني إزاي في ناس طريق الخلاص ادامهم وبيصرون على ظلال وبيستعبط ومش عرفه إيه 
 بص لو مفيش فائدة فيك ومصرّ على الظلال إجايحة تخدك مفيش مشكلة إنت وكل الكفار زيك وإنتو الكفار مش إحنه وبكره تشوفو وتندمو 
ملحوظة :إجايحة كلمة مغربية ومعناها مصيبة سوده
 سلام مسيح المسيح إلي إنتو غلطين فيه اويييييييي وحتندمو والله


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> يعني قصدك ان معناة على صورته
> 
> يعني الله ثلاثي و خلق الانسان ثلاثي ايضا ؟



طيب أنا عايز أسألك سؤال طبعا أنت عايش معانا فى القرن الواحد و العشرون صح ولا لا
أكيد بتشوف الروبوت صح ولا لا
الروبوت أو الأنسان الآلى يشبه الأنسان فى الشكل الخارجى و مع ذلك فهو ليس أنسان فهو فى النهاية آلة
والله صنع الأنسان كصورته و لكن الأنسان لا يساوى الله 
لان الله غير محدود فى كل شئ أما الأنسان فمحدود
الله روحه غير محدودة أما الأنسان فمحدودة
الله جسده كامل "المسيح" أما الأنسان فغير كامل
الله خالق الكل أما الأنسان فمخلوق
الله قادر على كل شئ ويستطيع فعل أى شئ أما الأنسان فقدرته محدوده
الله واسع المعرفة أما الأنسان فمحدود المعرفة
وهكذا


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

assia قال:


> إنتوا يا مسلمين ادهشتوني بجد والله ، يعني إزاي في ناس طريق الخلاص ادامهم وبيصرون على ظلال وبيستعبط ومش عرفه إيه
> بص لو مفيش فائدة فيك ومصرّ على الظلال إجايحة تخدك مفيش مشكلة إنت وكل الكفار زيك وإنتو الكفار مش إحنه وبكره تشوفو وتندمو
> ملحوظة :إجايحة كلمة مغربية ومعناها مصيبة سوده
> سلام مسيح المسيح إلي إنتو غلطين فيه اويييييييي وحتندمو والله



طيب اعتبرينا اغبيه
ايه رأيك لو نعمل مناقشات في الاديان ونشوف مين الي صح ومين الي غلط؟؟؟


----------



## MRAHEB (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوي أنا معك بس حبيت أقول إن النصارى عارفين 100% إن دينهم محرف بس حبيت أعرف ليش كل هذا العناد دين الاسلام دين حق و صواب كرم الانسان و كرم المرأة ما أعرف شو سبب عنادهم الغبي


----------



## الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

يعني افهم من كلامك ان تفسيرها عندكم يختلف عن شرح الحديث ؟

وان  الضمير يعود على الله ؟


طبعا فاهم قصدك  ولكن مجرد سؤال


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> أخوي أنا معك بس حبيت أقول إن النصارى عارفين 100% إن دينهم محرف بس حبيت أعرف ليش كل هذا العناد دين الاسلام دين حق و صواب كرم الانسان و كرم المرأة ما أعرف شو سبب عنادهم الغبي



بص بقى من الآخر بلاش هروب و كلام عبيط زى كلامك وجايب منين الكلام الأهبل ده
أنا معك أن الأسلام كرم الأنسان بقتله و سرقته و جعله يشرب بول الأبل و البعير و أنه لغى عقله
ومعك أيضا أن الأسلام كرم المرأة بدليل رسولك قال أن أكثر أهل النار من النساء و أنهم لا يرثون مثل الرجال ولكن يرثون نصف ما يرث الرجل و شهادتها نصف شهادة الرجل ولا يحق لها أن تطالب زوجها بدفنها بعد أن تموت ولا يحق لها دفن أهلها أو زيارتهم أذا لم يسمح الزوج وأعرف أيضا أنها لا يمكن أن تناقش الرجل و أيضا لا يحق الزواج من أكثر من رجل بينما يحل للرجل الزواج بأربعة نساء و ماملكت أيديه و أيضا يحق له ضربها و أذلالها


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> يعني افهم من كلامك ان تفسيرها عندكم يختلف عن شرح الحديث ؟
> 
> وان  الضمير يعود على الله ؟
> 
> ...



من تسأل هل تسألنى أنا؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> أخوي أنا معك بس حبيت أقول إن النصارى عارفين 100% إن دينهم محرف


 
*دليل على ان دينا محرف؟ معندكش اكيد, بس الكلمات هذه متوارثة عندك*

*فانا ارحب بمحاورة معك نبحث فيها هل المسيحية محرفة ام لا*

*شو رأيك؟*



> ما أعرف شو سبب عنادهم الغبي


 
*ادعوك مرة اخرى الى الالتزام بالادب و لا داعي للسب*


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *دليل على ان دينا محرف؟ معندكش اكيد, بس الكلمات هذه متوارثة عندك*
> 
> *فانا ارحب بمحاورة معك نبحث فيها هل المسيحية محرفة ام لا*
> 
> ...


 
*عزيزي روك *

*لاء اعتقد اني مثل هذا الشخص يريد حوار انه يقول اني المسيحية متاكدين بنسبة 100% اني المسيحية محرفة :t33: *

*طيب خليها 99% علشان نبرر اننا ننقاشك ونستحمل هذا المقدار من الغباء وايضا نضطهد في كل العالم وايضا نتزمت بتعاليم شديدة لنا وايضا نستحمل عذاب الجحيم في الاخرة *

*عزيزي روك هذا شخص لا يفهم ولا يفكر ولا يدرك شيئا غير انه يتمني يموت في الاخرة كي يدخل بيت دعارة اللات عذرا قصدي الجنة اللي فيها بحار خمر وعسل ولبن و ينكح نساء الحور والغلمان المخلدون *

*لاء بس انا غلطان تقريبا الجنة بتاعت الاسلام هي هي تشبه بيت الدعارة انا مش غلطان :smil12: *

*نفس اللي بيحصل هنا بيحصل هنا الفرق الوحيد بوليس الاداب *

*بس شكل رضوان ممكن يعملها ويبلغ علي المؤمنين انهم ينكحون بطرق غير شرعية  :t32: *


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبى كوبتيك خليتنى أموت من الضحك 
بس نسيت أهم حاجة أن محمد هيشربهم شوب بول أبل و بعير و هيغمسلهم الذبابة فى الكباية علشان طرف فيه داء والآخر دواء


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*

*عزيزي ريمون انا واثق اني اللي ضحكك موضوع بوليس الاداب والحج رضوان :t33:*

*صح اعترف بكدا*


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبى كوبتيك خليتنى أموت من الضحك
> بس نسيت أهم حاجة أن محمد هيشربهم شوب بول أبل و بعير و هيغمسلهم الذبابة فى الكباية علشان طرف فيه داء والآخر دواء



(وَمَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ) (الحجر : 11 )


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> (وَمَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ) (الحجر : 11 )



هو أنا جايب حاجة من عندى ده كله من احاديثكم وعلى فكرة الآية اللى أنت كاتبها دى خاصة باليهود و أنا مش يهودى و ميهمنيش كلام قرآنك المحرف و المخرف ده


----------



## assia (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> طيب اعتبرينا اغبيه
> ايه رأيك لو نعمل مناقشات في الاديان ونشوف مين الي صح ومين الي غلط؟؟؟



ok go head


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يهود ولا مسيحيين منتم صرتوا واحد


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> يهود ولا مسيحيين منتم صرتوا واحد



المسيحية ملغتش اليهودية و نصف كتابنا كتاب اليهود و النصف الآخر كتاب المسيحية


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اهااا

الي حرفتوا فيه انتم واليهود


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اظن سالفة امرئ القيس قد انتهت 

ورجو منك تكرير هذا الدعاء الباطل لغيري 

لاني  متاكد اي واحد تناقشة في هذا الموضوع لان ما عندك الا هوا


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> اهااا
> 
> الي حرفتوا فيه انتم واليهود


 
*دليل على التحريف؟*

*فعلا يا كوبتك كلامك صحيح, بس انا بماشي مع عقولهم للاخر*

*شفته كيف انهزم لما سمع محاورة هههه*


----------



## الزعيم (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انتو جالسين تخادعو روحكم لو تخدعونا ؟


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> انتو جالسين تخادعو روحكم لو تخدعونا ؟


 
*لا جالسين نفضح رسولك الكذاب القاتل :t33: *


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> ريمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اظن سالفة امرئ القيس قد انتهت
> 
> ورجو منك تكرير هذا الدعاء الباطل لغيري
> 
> لاني  متاكد اي واحد تناقشة في هذا الموضوع لان ما عندك الا هوا



لا منتهتش و الأخ مجبش دليل من بره ده جاب شيخ بيدافع عن رسوله الحرامى


----------



## الزعيم (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> لا جالسين نفضح رسولك الكذاب القاتل


 


ونعم قاتل من يستحقون القتل وليس قاتل الابرياء


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الزعيم قال:


> ونعم قاتل من يستحقون القتل وليس قاتل الابرياء


 
ياااااااا حلاوووووووووووة
المسلم يعترف ان نبيه قااااااااااااتل

سامعين يا ناااااااس, محمد قااااااااتل بأعتراااااف المسلميييييييين


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت قاتل وبس ده خمورجى و بتاع نسوان و رجالة وحرامى وسباب و كل البلاوى تلاقيها فيه


----------



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ياريت قاتل وبس ده خمورجى و بتاع نسوان و رجالة وحرامى وسباب و كل البلاوى تلاقيها فيه


 
وصف شائن لرسولنا فما دليلك عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRAHEB (7 أكتوبر 2006)

حسنوا ألفاظكم يا كلاب وتعلموا الأدب اللي في عمركم ما تعلمتوا يا بتاع الخمور و الزنا و الفواحش يا بهايم


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> حسنوا ألفاظكم يا كلاب وتعلموا الأدب اللي في عمركم ما تعلمتوا يا بتاع الخمور و الزنا و الفواحش يا بهايم


 
هذا هو المسلم و اخلاقه

تم طردك لمدة شهر يا قليل الادب
بس بنقول ايه, طالع على رسولك


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> وصف شائن لرسولنا فما دليلك عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!



عايز أدلة يعنى أجبلك بس أنت قلى أنك موافق أجبلك أدلة


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

وبالنسبة للأخ مراحيض مش جديدة على واحد زيك أنه يشتم أسوة حسنة برسول الأسلام


----------



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اي والله دليل الخمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> اي والله دليل الخمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!



بس كده تحت أمرك أنتظر ثوانى


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

1-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وأبو كريب ‏ ‏واللفظ ‏ ‏لأبي كريب ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فاستسقى فقال رجل يا رسول الله ألا ‏ ‏نسقيك ‏ ‏نبيذا ‏ ‏فقال بلى قال فخرج الرجل ‏ ‏يسعى فجاء ‏ ‏بقدح ‏ ‏فيه ‏ ‏نبيذ ‏ ‏فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ألا ‏ ‏خمرته ‏ ‏ولو ‏ ‏تعرض عليه عودا ‏ ‏قال فشرب
2-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي قتادة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏نهى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن يجمع بين التمر والزهو والتمر والزبيب ولينبذ كل واحد منهما على حدة
3-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏أبو عوانة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان ‏ ‏ينبذ ‏ ‏له في تور من حجارة 
4-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو كريب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي زائدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حجاج ‏ ‏وابن أبي غنية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت بن عبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏القاسم بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏أمرني رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن أناوله ‏ ‏الخمرة ‏ ‏من المسجد فقلت إني حائض فقال ‏ ‏تناوليها فإن الحيضة ليست في يدك 
5-‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحق بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي عمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ينبذ ‏ ‏له الزبيب في ‏ ‏السقاء ‏ ‏فيشربه يومه والغد وبعد الغد فإذا كان مساء الثالثة شربه وسقاه فإن فضل شيء ‏ ‏أهراقه 
6-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شيبان بن فروخ ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏القاسم يعني ابن الفضل الحداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ثمامة يعني ابن حزن القشيري ‏ ‏قال ‏‏لقيت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فسألتها عن ‏ ‏النبيذ ‏ ‏فدعت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏جارية حبشية فقالت سل هذه فإنها كانت ‏ ‏تنبذ ‏ ‏لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقالت ‏ ‏الحبشية ‏ ‏كنت ‏ ‏أنبذ ‏ ‏له في ‏ ‏سقاء ‏ ‏من الليل ‏ ‏وأوكيه ‏ ‏وأعلقه فإذا أصبح شرب منه
7-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى العنزي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الوهاب الثقفي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحسن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أمه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏كنا ‏ ‏ننبذ ‏ ‏لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏سقاء ‏ ‏يوكى ‏ ‏أعلاه وله ‏ ‏عزلاء ‏ ‏ننبذه ‏ ‏غدوة ‏ ‏فيشربه عشاء ‏ ‏وننبذه ‏ ‏عشاء فيشربه ‏ ‏غدوة 
8-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى أبي عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏‏ذكروا ‏ ‏النبيذ ‏ ‏عند ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏فقال كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ينبذ ‏ ‏له في ‏ ‏السقاء ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏مثل ليلة ‏ ‏الاثنين فيشربه يوم ‏ ‏الاثنين والثلاثاء إلى العصر فإن ‏ ‏فضل ‏ ‏منه شيء سقاه الخدام أو صبه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏ولا أحسبه إلا قال ويوم الأربعاء إلى العصر فإن ‏ ‏فضل ‏ ‏منه شيء سقاه الخدام أو صبه 
9-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن إسحاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن لهيعة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس بن الحجاج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حنش الصنعاني ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏‏أنه كان مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليلة الجن فقال له النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏أمعك ماء قال معي ‏ ‏نبيذ ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏إداوة ‏ ‏فقال اصبب علي فتوضأ قال فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏شراب وطهور
عايز دليل تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

عايز دليل على حاجة تانية من الذى قلته عليه


----------



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

حلو جدا جدا وجميل ممكن تعطيني من روى كل حديث  علشان 

اتأكد من صحة الرواية للأحاديث السابقة فهل رواه البخاري او مسلم 

او ابو داوود معليش حاتعبك معاي بس ازاي اروح ابحث عن حديث دون

راوي ؟؟؟


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> حلو جدا جدا وجميل ممكن تعطيني من روى كل حديث  علشان
> 
> اتأكد من صحة الرواية للأحاديث السابقة فهل رواه البخاري او مسلم
> 
> ...



ولا تعب ولا حاجة أنت تأمر:t33:


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

1-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وأبو كريب ‏ ‏واللفظ ‏ ‏لأبي كريب ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فاستسقى فقال رجل يا رسول الله ألا ‏ ‏نسقيك ‏ ‏نبيذا ‏ ‏فقال بلى قال فخرج الرجل ‏ ‏يسعى فجاء ‏ ‏بقدح ‏ ‏فيه ‏ ‏نبيذ ‏ ‏فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ألا ‏ ‏خمرته ‏ ‏ولو ‏ ‏تعرض عليه عودا ‏ ‏قال فشرب
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الأشربة .. باب في شرب النبيذ و تخمير الإناء

2-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي قتادة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏نهى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن يجمع بين التمر والزهو والتمر والزبيب ولينبذ كل واحد منهما على حدة 
 صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الأشربة .. باب ‏من رأى أن لا يخلط البسر والتمر إذا كان مسكرا 

3-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏أبو عوانة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان ‏ ‏ينبذ ‏ ‏له في تور من حجارة 
 صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الأشربة .. باب ‏النهي عن الانتباذ في المزفت والدباء والحنتم والنقير‏ 

4-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو كريب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي زائدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حجاج ‏ ‏وابن أبي غنية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت بن عبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏القاسم بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏أمرني رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن أناوله ‏ ‏الخمرة ‏ ‏من المسجد فقلت إني حائض فقال ‏ ‏تناوليها فإن الحيضة ليست في يدك 
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الحيض .. باب ‏جواز غسل الحائض رأس زوجها وترجيله وطهارة سؤرها والاتكاء‏ 

5-‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحق بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي عمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ينبذ ‏ ‏له الزبيب في ‏ ‏السقاء ‏ ‏فيشربه يومه والغد وبعد الغد فإذا كان مساء الثالثة شربه وسقاه فإن فضل شيء ‏ ‏أهراقه 
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الأشربة .. باب ‏إباحة النبيذ الذي لم يشتد ولم يصر مسكرا‏

 6-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شيبان بن فروخ ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏القاسم يعني ابن الفضل الحداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ثمامة يعني ابن حزن القشيري ‏ ‏قال ‏‏لقيت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فسألتها عن ‏ ‏النبيذ ‏ ‏فدعت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏جارية حبشية فقالت سل هذه فإنها كانت ‏ ‏تنبذ ‏ ‏لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقالت ‏ ‏الحبشية ‏ ‏كنت ‏ ‏أنبذ ‏ ‏له في ‏ ‏سقاء ‏ ‏من الليل ‏ ‏وأوكيه ‏ ‏وأعلقه فإذا أصبح شرب منه
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الأشربة .. باب ‏إباحة النبيذ الذي لم يشتد ولم يصر مسكرا‏

7-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى العنزي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الوهاب الثقفي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحسن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أمه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏كنا ‏ ‏ننبذ ‏ ‏لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏سقاء ‏ ‏يوكى ‏ ‏أعلاه وله ‏ ‏عزلاء ‏ ‏ننبذه ‏ ‏غدوة ‏ ‏فيشربه عشاء ‏ ‏وننبذه ‏ ‏عشاء فيشربه ‏ ‏غدوة 
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الأشربة .. باب ‏إباحة النبيذ الذي لم يشتد ولم يصر مسكرا‏

 8-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى أبي عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏‏ذكروا ‏ ‏النبيذ ‏ ‏عند ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏فقال كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ينبذ ‏ ‏له في ‏ ‏السقاء ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏مثل ليلة ‏ ‏الاثنين فيشربه يوم ‏ ‏الاثنين والثلاثاء إلى العصر فإن ‏ ‏فضل ‏ ‏منه شيء سقاه الخدام أو صبه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏ولا أحسبه إلا قال ويوم الأربعاء إلى العصر فإن ‏ ‏فضل ‏ ‏منه شيء سقاه الخدام أو صبه 
مسند أحمد .. و من مسند بني هاشم .. بداية مسند عبد الله بن عباس

 9-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن إسحاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن لهيعة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس بن الحجاج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حنش الصنعاني ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏‏أنه كان مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليلة الجن فقال له النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏أمعك ماء قال معي ‏ ‏نبيذ ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏إداوة ‏ ‏فقال اصبب علي فتوضأ قال فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏شراب وطهور 
مسند أحمد .. مسند المكثرين من الصحابة .. مسند عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه


----------



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بس خلاص اخونا اقرأ اللنك هاي اذا حديث ماتم تفنيده قولي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7498


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> بس خلاص اخونا اقرأ اللنك هاي اذا حديث ماتم تفنيده قولي
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7498



معلش مش فاهم قصدك أيه؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> 14-‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو كريب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي زائدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حجاج ‏ ‏وابن أبي غنية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت بن عبيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏القاسم بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏أمرني رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن أناوله ‏ ‏الخمرة ‏ ‏من المسجد فقلت إني حائض فقال ‏ ‏تناوليها فإن الحيضة ليست في يدك
> صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الحيض .. باب ‏جواز غسل الحائض رأس زوجها وترجيله وطهارة سؤرها والاتكاء‏


 

لكن هذا الحديث عن الخمرة اي قطعة من حصير او سجاد تنسج من  سعف النخيل وترمل بالخيوط " المعجم الوسيط "

وكنت ستعرف ذلك لان باب الحديث ليس في الاشربه 

وان دل هذا على شيء فدليل على اعمال النقل لاالعقل .


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> لكن هذا الحديث عن الخمرة اي قطعة من حصير او سجاد تنسج من  سعف النخيل وترمل بالخيوط " المعجم الوسيط "
> 
> وكنت ستعرف ذلك لان باب الحديث ليس في الاشربه
> 
> وان دل هذا على شيء فدليل على اعمال النقل لاالعقل .



بلاش دى علشان متزعلش طيب و الباقى؟؟؟؟


----------



## فتى الإسلام (16 أكتوبر 2006)

كلام سليم جدا وأنا أحييك أخي المسلم


----------



## الأمة (17 أكتوبر 2006)

attack11 قال:


> منتدى اقل مايقال عنه انه زبااله
> كعادة منتديات النصارى
> كلام بذيء قلة ادب ووساخه وكذب
> واي حد يرد على افترائتهم ويفضح اكاذيبهم يتحجب من دخول المنتدى
> ...




أخي الكريم أنت أعلم مني بأننا كتبنا بهذا المنتدى لغرض الهداية لاغير 
وأدعو لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وأن يجمعنا وإياك والمسلمين بجنة الفردوس برفقة حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## فادية (22 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عندي سعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال كح كح 
لا لا قصدي سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 
انتو يا مسلمين تقولو عنا مشركين لاننا نقول بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس  الاله الواااااااااااااااااااااحد امين 
طيب وانتو اي شهادتكم الي بتقولوهاااااااااااااا 
انتو تقولو 
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وووو ان محمد :t33: ld: 
شايفييييييييييييييييييييين الواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو :99: 
 والمشكله ان شهادتكم ما تكمل الا اذا قلتو الجملتين مع بعض وبينها الواااااااااااااااااااااااااو:thnk0001: 
مين بقى الي مشركييييييييييييين :yahoo:


----------



## فادية (22 أكتوبر 2006)

وينكم يا مسلمين يا مشركين جاوبو والا خلاص نقفل الموضوع على كده:beee:


----------



## لماذا (23 أكتوبر 2006)

> طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين



اعتقد هذه العبارة تنطبق على الأخوة المسلمين فقط في هذا المنتدى

أعجبتني ساضعها في توقيعي


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا قال:


> اعتقد هذه العبارة تنطبق على الأخوة المسلمين فقط في هذا المنتدى
> 
> أعجبتني ساضعها في توقيعي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هذه العبارة هي من الانجيل يا لماذا 
الظاهر انك اقتنعت انكم مشركين وما شفت لك جواي ترد بيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههه
ملاحظة رائعه فادية 
بس احنا هنا مش فى حوار الاديان


----------



## mai (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن اسألك سؤال انت ليه بتغلط فى المنتدى 
انت لو اتسالت سؤال ومعرفتش ترد يبقى ممكن تعتذر عادى من غير طول لسان وزى ما انت متعرفش معلومات كتير عن الدين الاسلامى هما بردو ميعرفوش حاجة عنه وكتير من الشباب المسيحى بيتكلم من غير دلائل


----------



## العجايبي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

انتدخلت ليه ماتروح مش كفاية دنكم معترف ان المسيحهو الله


----------



## العجايبي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

[COLOR="oانت دخلت ليه ماتروح مش كفاية دنكم معترف ان المسيح
هو اللهrange"][/COLOR][/U ماتمشى
]


----------



## lord11 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

mai قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن اسألك سؤال انت ليه بتغلط فى المنتدى
> انت لو اتسالت سؤال ومعرفتش ترد يبقى ممكن تعتذر عادى من غير طول لسان وزى ما انت متعرفش معلومات كتير عن الدين الاسلامى هما بردو ميعرفوش حاجة عنه وكتير من الشباب المسيحى بيتكلم من غير دلائل



انا مش عارف انتي مسلمه ولا لا
قولتي السلام عليكم في الاول قولت يبقى اكيد انتي مسلمه
لكن كلامك مش كلام مسلمين ابدا


----------



## lord11 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا عندي سعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال كح كح
> لا لا قصدي سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
> انتو يا مسلمين تقولو عنا مشركين لاننا نقول بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس  الاله الواااااااااااااااااااااحد امين
> طيب وانتو اي شهادتكم الي بتقولوهاااااااااااااا
> ...



ملاحظه تكشف جهلك الشديد 
بجد عار عليكي تكتبي كلام زي ده
اولا انتوا لما بتقولوا بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد ده مش مذكور في الكتاب المقدس ولا مذكور في اي شيء لكن ده كلام انتوا الي بتقولوه بدون اي سند او دليل
وبعدين دي مش الشهاده بتاعتكم 
اما الفضيحه بجد لما تكلمتي في الاسلاميات
احنا بنقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد ايه ؟؟ ماكملتيش ليه
وانا محمد رسوووووووول الله
ده يبقى في شرك بالله ؟؟ ام جهل ؟؟


----------



## a moslim (2 نوفمبر 2006)

attack11 قال:


> منتدى اقل مايقال عنه انه زبااله
> كعادة منتديات النصارى
> كلام بذيء قلة ادب ووساخه وكذب
> واي حد يرد على افترائتهم ويفضح اكاذيبهم يتحجب من دخول المنتدى
> ...



اخي الكريم اخي الكريم
ما هذا الذي تقوله

ما هذااااا
قد اصبت بصدمة
لماذا تسب وتشتم لماااااذا؟
اامرنا الله او رسوله بالشتم
اخي اتقي الله اتقي الله
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم:
"المسلم ليس بلعان (مع تشديد العين...جاءت من الفعل لعن) ولا شتام(التاء عليها شده وجاءت من شتم)

ما الذي تفعله؟؟؟؟؟
اجئت لتذكر الناس ونسيت نفسك
فليبدأ كل منا بنفسها اخي العزيز
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى:
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"اتأمرون الناس بالمعروف وتنسون انفسكم"
صدق الله العظيم

اعلم ان قصدك حسن واعلم ان هذا من فيض غضبك ولكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم انه طوبى لمن ملك نفسه عند الغضب وان من يملك نفسه عند الغضب يرفعه الله درجه
اخي العزيز اخي العزيز املك نفسك عند الغضب


اخي بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله


----------



## elsadawey2 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا عندي سعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال كح كح
> لا لا قصدي سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
> انتو يا مسلمين تقولو عنا مشركين لاننا نقول بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس  الاله الواااااااااااااااااااااحد امين
> طيب وانتو اي شهادتكم الي بتقولوهاااااااااااااا
> ...



يا أخت فاديه نسيتي تقولي اننا مشركين أكتر منك لانكم بتعبدوا تلاته في واحد انما احنا بنعبد سته في واحد لا انتي نسيتي ان شهادتنا نصها 
شهادة ان لا اله الا الله   و   أن محمد رسول الله   و    إقامة الصلاة     وإيتاء الزكاة     و صوم رمضان 
 و   حج البيت لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا 
فان كنتم انتم مشركين بالتلاته فاحنا مشركين بالسته عشان في سته واو في شهادتنا 
أختي العاقله المتعلمة بالله عليكي الم تلاحظي ان هناك فرق كبير بين الواو بتاعتنا والولاو بتاعتكم


----------



## كميل حميسه (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لولا القتح الإسلامي لما قامت للأقباط في مصر قائمة


----------



## فادية (5 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا أخت فاديه نسيتي تقولي اننا مشركين أكتر منك لانكم بتعبدوا تلاته في واحد انما احنا بنعبد سته في واحد لا انتي نسيتي ان شهادتنا نصها
> شهادة ان لا اله الا الله   و   أن محمد رسول الله   و    إقامة الصلاة     وإيتاء الزكاة     و صوم رمضان
> و   حج البيت لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا
> فان كنتم انتم مشركين بالتلاته فاحنا مشركين بالسته عشان في سته واو في شهادتنا
> أختي العاقله المتعلمة بالله عليكي الم تلاحظي ان هناك فرق كبير بين الواو بتاعتنا والولاو بتاعتكم



لاحظت فعلا انكم تشهدون لله نفس شهادتكم لمحمد يعني تساوون بينهم هل رأيت بانكم انتم هم المشركون ؟؟؟؟
والواوات عندكم اكثر منها عندنا 
وان كنتم موحدين لكانت شهادتكم لله وحده هي الكافيه دون ان تشهدو لمحمدكم وتشركونه مع الله بشهادتكم 
الله يكون فعونكم ما اقول شي تاني


----------



## Scofield (5 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> ملاحظه تكشف جهلك الشديد
> بجد عار عليكي تكتبي كلام زي ده
> اولا انتوا لما بتقولوا بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد ده مش مذكور في الكتاب المقدس ولا مذكور في اي شيء لكن ده كلام انتوا الي بتقولوه بدون اي سند او دليل
> وبعدين دي مش الشهاده بتاعتكم



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
بجد ضحكتنى و أنت تعرف أيه عن الكتاب المقدس يا لورد أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أتفضل
متى 19:28 
فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس 
علشان بس متجيبش كلام من عندك و تألف تانى
وبعدين أيه هى شهادتنا يا عم العلامة أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لاحظت فعلا انكم تشهدون لله نفس شهادتكم لمحمد يعني تساوون بينهم هل رأيت بانكم انتم هم المشركون ؟؟؟؟
> والواوات عندكم اكثر منها عندنا
> وان كنتم موحدين لكانت شهادتكم لله وحده هي الكافيه دون ان تشهدو لمحمدكم وتشركونه مع الله بشهادتكم
> الله يكون فعونكم ما اقول شي تاني



بما انك يا فاديه مصممه تغالطي نفسك هافسرهالك وامري لله احنا بنقول ان الاسلام ليه خمس أركان يعني خمس قةاعد اساسية لازم الواحد يأمن بيها عشان فعلا يبقي مسلم مؤمن 
وهي شهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله يعني لا اله الا الله ومحمد رسوله مش شريكة ولا صاحبه ولا ابنه لا سمح الله انما هو فقط رسوله فالواو هنا واو استطراد يعني القسم الاول من اركاننا مشطور لجزئين الجزء الاول منه شهادة ان لا اله الا الله والشطر التاني ان محمد رسول الله ( لا بنقول انه الله في اقنوم تاني ولا بنقول انه ابن الله ولا بنقول انه الله متجسد في صورة رسول ولا بنقول انه صاحبه ولا بنقول انه مقامه من مقامه ولا اي كلام فارغ من ده احنا بنقول وان محمد رسول الله واعتقد ان كلمة رسول معناها واضح وصريح رسول بني ادم بعثه الله برساله وتعاليم دين للناس زيه زي ادم ونوح وابراهيم ويحي وزكريا وسائر الرسل ومش هنقول زيه زي عيسي عشان ما تزعليش لان عيسي في نظركم مش زي الناس دي انتو معتبرينه حاجه تانيه ففين بقي بالظبط الغلط في الواو يا فاديه واونا غير واوكم واونا استطراد اما واوكم واو معية ولو مالكيش في العربي ابقي اسالي اي حد يفسرلك الفرق بس يكون بيعرف يتكلم عربي


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لاحظت فعلا انكم تشهدون لله نفس شهادتكم لمحمد يعني تساوون بينهم هل رأيت بانكم انتم هم المشركون ؟؟؟؟



ازاي تقولي ان شهادتنا لله نفس شهادتنا لمحمد انتي ما بتعرفيش تقري ولا ايه 
أشهد ان لا اله الا الله      و     ان محمد رسول الله 
هل يا متعلمه  لا اله الا الله = رسول الله  ؟؟؟؟؟
[/quote]والواوات عندكم اكثر منها عندنا [/quote]
هو بالواوات ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟ وبعدين احنا واواتنا حاجه تانيه غير واواتكم خالص

[/quote]وان كنتم موحدين لكانت شهادتكم لله وحده هي الكافيه دون ان تشهدو لمحمدكم وتشركونه مع الله بشهادتكم[/quote]
نحن موحدين والدليل اننا نشهد ان لا اله الا الله ونشهد ان محمد عبده ورسوله ونشهد انه عبده قبل ما يكون رسوله كمان

[/quote]الله يكون فعونكم ما اقول شي تاني[/quote]
الله يكون في عونك انتي


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*ممكن سؤال*

ممكن سؤال وتجاوبنى عليه بصراحه
انتوا دينكوا ده منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاول كان التوراة وده كله مقتنع بيه ومنه كانت نبؤات لينا
يعنى للمسيح او الديانه المسيحيه
ومفيش اى دليل او اشارة تثبت ان فى دين تانى يقول عليكوا
دينكوا ده جه منييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟
وايه اصله اساسا
والنبى بتاعكوا مين اداله النبوة ولا صفه رسول اصلا
ياريت اشوف ردك
سلام
وربنا يهدى


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

دينا جه من عند ربنا يا تويتي وزي ما التوراة نبأت بعيسي وبالمسيحية الأنجيل كمان نبأ برسولنا وبالاسلام بس الأنجيل الحقيقي مش الانجيل اللي كل من هب ودب كتب رايه الشخصي فيه وحرفتوه وغيرتوه وبدلتوا كلام ربنا فيه لما تلاقي الانجيل الحقيقي هتلاقي فيه النبوءه بالاسلام وبرسول الاسلام


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين المسيح بلسانه ومن جوه كتابكم المحرف قال انه جاي يهدي الخراف الضالة من بني اسرائيل انتي بقي مسيحية ليه هو انتي من بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (5 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> بما انك يا فاديه مصممه تغالطي نفسك هافسرهالك وامري لله احنا بنقول ان الاسلام ليه خمس أركان يعني خمس قةاعد اساسية لازم الواحد يأمن بيها عشان فعلا يبقي مسلم مؤمن
> وهي شهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله يعني لا اله الا الله ومحمد رسوله مش شريكة ولا صاحبه ولا ابنه لا سمح الله انما هو فقط رسوله فالواو هنا واو استطراد يعني القسم الاول من اركاننا مشطور لجزئين الجزء الاول منه شهادة ان لا اله الا الله والشطر التاني ان محمد رسول الله ( لا بنقول انه الله في اقنوم تاني ولا بنقول انه ابن الله ولا بنقول انه الله متجسد في صورة رسول ولا بنقول انه صاحبه ولا بنقول انه مقامه من مقامه ولا اي كلام فارغ من ده احنا بنقول وان محمد رسول الله واعتقد ان كلمة رسول معناها واضح وصريح رسول بني ادم بعثه الله برساله وتعاليم دين للناس زيه زي ادم ونوح وابراهيم ويحي وزكريا وسائر الرسل ومش هنقول زيه زي عيسي عشان ما تزعليش لان عيسي في نظركم مش زي الناس دي انتو معتبرينه حاجه تانيه ففين بقي بالظبط الغلط في الواو يا فاديه واونا غير واوكم واونا استطراد اما واوكم واو معية ولو مالكيش في العربي ابقي اسالي اي حد يفسرلك الفرق بس يكون بيعرف يتكلم عربي



وليه بقا يا شاطرة اسلامكم مش بيكتمل بالشهاده لله وحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قوليلي بقا ليه  لما انتي تقولي ان لا اله الا الله شهادتك الاسلاميه مش بتكلمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شهادتك لله غير كافيه يا شاطرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مش هرد على كلامك التاني لان ملهوش علاقه بالموضوع ومش هديلك الفرصه انك تشتتي الموضوع


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

أولا يا شاطره انا مش شاطره انا شاطر ثانيا قولي الأول انتي عشان تبقي مسيحية بتشهدي بأيه وانا ارد عليكي من كلامك نفسه اللي انت هتقوليه دا اصلا لو تعرفي المسيحيين بيشهدوا بايه


----------



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2006)

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

ضحكتنى 
بجد أنت متصور أننا منعرفش الشهادة بتاعنا أيه؟
أشهد أن لا أله الا الله وأشهد أن محمد الخسيس رسول أبليس
من قالها عشر مرات قبل الأكل و بعده أدخله الله الجنة:t33:


----------



## فادية (6 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أولا يا شاطره انا مش شاطره انا شاطر ثانيا قولي الأول انتي عشان تبقي مسيحية بتشهدي بأيه وانا ارد عليكي من كلامك نفسه اللي انت هتقوليه دا اصلا لو تعرفي المسيحيين بيشهدوا بايه



معلش يا شاطر متزعلش 
بس متحورش الكلام وتقلبو 
قولي  شهادتك لله وحدو  ماتكفيش انك تكون مسلم ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليه لازم تشهد لمحمدك كماااااااااااااااااان ليييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟
جاوب يا شاطر :smil12: 
ومتتهربش من السؤال وتقلب الموضوع وتسال جاوب يا شاطر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> بجد ضحكتنى و أنت تعرف أيه عن الكتاب المقدس يا لورد أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أتفضل
> متى 19:28
> ...



واضح انك ماقريتش الكلام كويس
انا بقول مفيش في الكتاب المقدس بتاعكم حاجه اسمها بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد
مانا عارف الاصحاح ده
لكن مكتوب انهم اله واحد؟
اتحداك لو طلعتلي اصحاح واحد بيقول ان الأب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> معلش يا شاطر متزعلش
> بس متحورش الكلام وتقلبو
> قولي  شهادتك لله وحدو  ماتكفيش انك تكون مسلم ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ليه لازم تشهد لمحمدك كماااااااااااااااااان ليييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟
> ...



بصراحه انا مصدوم من كلامك ده
ازاي واحده متعلمه زي حضرتك تقول كلام زي ده
معلش سوري ده كلام مايقولوش حد في ابتدائي
ياهانم ماينفعش نؤمن بالله ونكفر بسيدنا محمد
مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان الله هو الهنا ومحمد عبده ورسوله
لأن الله انزل الرساله الى سيدنا محمد وهو الي عرفنا ربنا وعلمنا ازاي الصلاه والصوم والعباده الخ
لو انا لم اؤمن بأن محمد رسول الله كيف اتبع الرساله الي اتى بيها
يبقى ازاي اصلا اقول ان الرساله دي من عند الله؟
يبقى ازاي اصلي واصوم واتعبد وانا لا اؤمن بأن سيدنا محمد رسول الله؟؟؟
وكلمة لا اله الا الله تعني لا معبود بحق الا الله
احنا لا نشرك بالله في صفة الالوهيه ولا ندعي ان الله له شريك في الملك
بصراحه عيب يخرج منك كلام زي ده
عندنا الواوات اكتر من الواوات عندكم
ماهذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

المسيح مش محتاج حد يشهدلة هو قادر يشهد لنفسة ومجدلتنا مع الناس دية غلط  لان المسيحيه متجيش غير بالروح القدس وهما الشيطان متحكم فيهم وعمرهم مهيفهمو حاجه  وبعدين كفاية عليهم ابونا زكريا اللي معرفهم هما مين ورسولهم مين بس هما بيغالطو نفسهم عشان اتولدو كدة وابناء الهلاك للهلاك ولما نشوف اخرتها


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

mrmr23 قال:


> المسيح مش محتاج حد يشهدلة هو قادر يشهد لنفسة ومجدلتنا مع الناس دية غلط  لان المسيحيه متجيش غير بالروح القدس وهما الشيطان متحكم فيهم وعمرهم مهيفهمو حاجه  وبعدين كفاية عليهم ابونا زكريا اللي معرفهم هما مين ورسولهم مين بس هما بيغالطو نفسهم عشان اتولدو كدة وابناء الهلاك للهلاك ولما نشوف اخرتها



هههههههه
ماشي ياستي شكرا عالكلام الحلو ده
وبعدين ازاي المسيحيه مابتجيش غير بالروح القدس
مش فاهم يعني ايه الجمله دي
ممكن توضحهالي؟


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

attack11 قال:


> منتدى اقل مايقال عنه انه زبااله
> كعادة منتديات النصارى
> كلام بذيء قلة ادب ووساخه وكذب
> واي حد يرد على افترائتهم ويفضح اكاذيبهم يتحجب من دخول المنتدى
> ...



هما كدة ملهمش غير لسان طويل وقلة ادب  عاوز اية من بني ادمين كبيرهم اجوز واحدة عندها 7 سنين وكان بيدخل  البلاد بالحرب والدم  ويقولك وحي فية وحي بالطريقة دية حرام عليكو  هو ربنا معقول هيقول حاجه ميوفقش عليها العقل


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

واحب ارد علي لورد واقولة  لو عاوز توضيح روح لاي قسيس وهو يوضحلك  انا وجهت كلامي للمسيحين مش ليك وهما فاهمني كويس وعموما ربنا قادر يعرفكو طريقة وقادر يدافع عن نفسة


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب يامرمر واضح مين الي بيكره التاني
اومال فين الله محبه وحبوا اعداكم
ولا هو كلام في الورق بس والواقع شيء تاني


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين افرضي واحد ماعندوش روح قدس يعمل ايه؟
يشتريها منين دي


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

عيب خلي عندك احترام  انت ف بيتنا برضو  احترم المكان اللي انت فية وبعدين مش غلطتك غلطة الي سمحلك تدخل هنا


----------



## GOD IS GOOD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
الرسالة موجهة الي مسلمين المنتدي حقيقي بصلي عشانكم من قلبي عشان تذوقوا نعمة ربي المسيح
للاسف انتوا فاهمين الثالوث المقدس غلط هناك فرق بين ثلاث الهة و فرق بين مثلت الاقانيم اي الصفات
الاب هو الوجود والابن هو الكلمة و الروح  القدس الحياة لا نستطيع فصلهم ابدا ومثال بسيط لذلك بخلاف المثال الذي ذكر من قبل في تشبيه لتركيب الانسان من جسد و روح و دم ساقول لكم هل تستطيع فصل شعاع الشمس عن الشمس؟هل تستطيع فصل حرارة النار عن النار؟ 
ثانيا : بشان ما ذكر عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس هل الله عاجز عن حماية كتابه؟ و اذا كان عاجز ماذا اكد لك ان كتابك غير محرف اذا كان الله لم يستطع الاحتفاظ باول كتاب انزله؟
ثالثا: اذا كان الانجيل محرف كان من الاجدي تحريف التوراة ايضا و هي مليئة بنبوءات عن المسيح
لماذا لم يحرفها اليهود علي الرغم من عدم ايمانهم بالمسيح؟
رابعا: كيف تتقرب يا مسلم من الهك من خلال القران و هو كتاب ليس به الا علاقات افقية تتناول الحروب و الغزوات و علاقة الزوج بالزوجة
هل من الممكن ان تتقرب اليه من خلال ماذا تفعل مع المراة و هي حائض
اشعر ان كتابك من الافضل الكتابة عليه للكبار فقط
واخيرا لا تتهمونا بالشرك نحن نقول باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
انتم الذين تشركون بالله في داخلكم بدليل عدم صحة الشهادة الا بعد اقترانها بمحمد
فكروا بحكمة والرب يسوع يلمس قلبكم
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

god is good اشكرك علي  ردك  اول حاجه  لانة فعلا صححححححححح ثانيا الكلام دا يتقال لناس بتقدس الروح مش ناس بتعبد الجسد واهم حاجه ف عبادتهم ازى يرضو الجسد وشهواتة


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

mrmr23 قال:


> عيب خلي عندك احترام  انت ف بيتنا برضو  احترم المكان اللي انت فية وبعدين مش غلطتك غلطة الي سمحلك تدخل هنا



اولا انا ماغلطش
ثانيا انتي بتقولي روح اسأل قسيس
طيب وليه اسأل قسيس ماتقوليلي انتي ولا هما بس القساوسه الي يعرفوا
ماهي حاجه غريبه بجد


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

هقولك حاجه بس وحياة الرسول بتاعك متزعل  انا عوزاك تروح لقسيس عشان لو اقنعك هو الوحيد اللي يقدر ينصرك وافتكر انك انت ف بيتنا هنا وميصحش تغلط تانى وبحلفك بالرسول عشان هو لية قيمة عندك حاليا بس لو رحت للقسيس مين عالم يمكن المسيح يهديك


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

god Is Good قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع
> الرسالة موجهة الي مسلمين المنتدي حقيقي بصلي عشانكم من قلبي عشان تذوقوا نعمة ربي المسيح
> للاسف انتوا فاهمين الثالوث المقدس غلط هناك فرق بين ثلاث الهة و فرق بين مثلت الاقانيم اي الصفات
> الاب هو الوجود والابن هو الكلمة و الروح  القدس الحياة لا نستطيع فصلهم ابدا ومثال بسيط لذلك بخلاف المثال الذي ذكر من قبل في تشبيه لتركيب الانسان من جسد و روح و دم ساقول لكم هل تستطيع فصل شعاع الشمس عن الشمس؟هل تستطيع فصل حرارة النار عن النار؟
> ...



شوف انت اتكلمت في نقاط كتيره جدا وكل نقطه عايزلها توبك لواحده
بس انا هرد على الجزئية بتاعت القرآن
واضح ان سيادتك ماقرتش قرآن  خالص
بتسمع بس منغيرك
القرآن اتكلم في كل شيء
من الأول الحروب لحد التعامل مع المشركين واهل الكتاب والتعامل مع الزوجه والتعامل مع الأباء والأبناء والميراث وشروط دخول الجنه والمهلكات المؤديه للجحيم وتكلم عن الجنه وتكلم عن النار وتكلم عن قصص الأنبياء وتكلم عن نعم الله وتكلم عن ايات كونيه اعجازيه وتكلم عن اشياء كتيييير جدا 
لكن انت كل معلوماتك في القرآن عن القتال فقط فهذا بسبب عدم اطلاعك بشكل جيد عن القرآن


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

mrmr23 قال:


> هقولك حاجه بس وحياة الرسول بتاعك متزعل  انا عوزاك تروح لقسيس عشان لو اقنعك هو الوحيد اللي يقدر ينصرك وافتكر انك انت ف بيتنا هنا وميصحش تغلط تانى وبحلفك بالرسول عشان هو لية قيمة عندك حاليا بس لو رحت للقسيس مين عالم يمكن المسيح يهديك



حضرتك انا ماغلطش ولا من اخلاقي اني اغلط في حد بدون سبب
وعلى فكره الحلفان بالرسول حرام عندنا احنا لا نحلف الا بالله


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب ولية  القران يبقي فية كلام عن الجنس والقتال ولا هو  مسبش حاجه الا واكلم فيها عموما ربنا يهديكو  ويعرفكو ان الدنيا مش جنس والاخرة مش حور عين وبس  دانتو بتمنعو نفسكو عن الجنس  دلوقت مش عفة لا لالالالالالالا بالعكس عشان تتمتعو بية اكتر ف الجنة مع حور العين عموما دا مش كلامى دا كلام الشيخ عمرو خالد المسلم بتاعكو


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

mrmr23 قال:


> طيب ولية  القران يبقي فية كلام عن الجنس والقتال ولا هو  مسبش حاجه الا واكلم فيها عموما ربنا يهديكو  ويعرفكو ان الدنيا مش جنس والاخرة مش حور عين وبس  دانتو بتمنعو نفسكو عن الجنس  دلوقت مش عفة لا لالالالالالالا بالعكس عشان تتمتعو بية اكتر ف الجنة مع حور العين عموما دا مش كلامى دا كلام الشيخ عمرو خالد المسلم بتاعكو



فين الكلام الجنسي ده الي في القرآن؟
انتي متأكده انك قريتي القرآن !!!
بالنسبه للحور العين
طيب وهما الحور العين دول ايه سيادتك؟
ربنا قال لأهل الجنه (وزوجناهم بحور عين)
دول ازواج لأهل الجنه وربنا قال عليهم حور مقصورات في الخيام
وبعدين هي دي اقصى معلوماتك عن الجنه؟
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ثم انتي هل قرأتي العهد القديم؟
وهل قرأتي نشيد الأنشاد وسفر حزقيال؟
وهل يخلو الكتاب المقدس من اصحاحات القتل  ؟؟
اذا لماذا التهكم على القرآن؟؟؟


----------



## GOD IS GOOD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيعي لما مسلم شهواني يقرا سفر نشيد الانشاد ما يفهمش حاجة 
ابسط شرح ممكن اقوله انه تشبيه عميق للمسيح بالعريس والكنيسة بالعروسة و الثديين بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم  و الجديد
بالطبع السفر اعمق ايضا من ذلك
ولكن هذا شرح مبسط لروحانيات يصعب علي المسلم فهمها


----------



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> فين الكلام الجنسي ده الي في القرآن؟
> انتي متأكده انك قريتي القرآن !!!
> بالنسبه للحور العين
> طيب وهما الحور العين دول ايه سيادتك؟
> ...




يا لورد سيبك دلوقتى من الكتاب المقدس
وقولى مش برده القرآن بيزكر النكاح و الحيض ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتقولش النكاح هو زواج لان فى القرآن و الأحاديث محرم أن ينكح الرجل البهيمة و الماشية فهل معنى النكاح الزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟آه على رأى سمير غانم فى مسرحية المتزوجون المأزون سحلية:t33: :t33: 
ولا الحيض وما أدراك ما هو الحيض :t33: 
ده غير البلاوى اللى ماليانا فى القرآن الكلام الحق كما تقولون
ومتجبليش من الكتاب المقدس
لأكثر من سبب منها
1-أنك تؤمن أنه محرف أذا لا يحق لك الأستشهاد به
2-لان الكتاب المقدس ليس حرفى مثل القرآن بل يتكلم برموز و تشبيهات
3-لانك لا تعرف أسباب وجود الآية أو ظروفها
4-لانك غير دارس و مجرد ناقل من مواقع المراحيض الأسلامية


----------



## GOD IS GOOD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

تعقيب اخر بالنسبة للحروب وجد بالفعل حروب في العهد القديم و اهلك الله شعوب في العهد القديم و لكن بامر منه وكان الهلاك لامة معينة بسبب معين
ولكن في قرانك قاتلوا المشركين اينما وجدتموهم اي دعوة مفتوحة المكان و الزمان
اي مشرك في وجهة نظر المسلم يوجب عليه الحد
من يرضيه هذا الكلام؟
كيف انت تتقرب من الله من كتاب يتكلم عن تفاصيل الحياة الزوجية 
نعم قرات كتابك و اعلم ان فيه حكم ايضا ولكنها ماخوذه من كتابنا المقدس
لم يات محمد بجديد الا بما يفسد الاخلاق وما يدمر الشعوب الي الان اين السلام؟؟؟؟
بن لادن هو النسخة الجديدة لمحمد هذا رايي
سامحهم يا رب لانهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون


----------



## GOD IS GOOD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريمون هم لازم يدافعوا عن دينهم رسولهم خلالهم الحرام سهل وحلال
انا متهيالي ان الجنة تعلم المحترم الانحراف هههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2006)

GOD IS GOOD قال:


> يا ريمون هم لازم يدافعوا عن دينهم رسولهم خلالهم الحرام سهل وحلال
> انا متهيالي ان الجنة تعلم المحترم الانحراف هههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع




معاك حق بس أنا مستغرب من حاجة 
أزاى يفكرو أن الله يحرم شئ فى الأرض و يحلله فى السماء
طيب ليه بيحرم من الأول
كمثال
أب يقول لابنه متلعبش بالنار فى المطبخ مثلا
وبعد ما يروح الأبن فى غرفة التى بها أبوه يقوم أبوه يسمحله باللعب بالنار:t33: 
حاجة تجيب التخلف


----------



## GOD IS GOOD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اصلا ليه الواحد هيحتاج للجواز و هو في الابدية؟
ده احنا هنبقي زي الملايكة بنسبح للرب و بس
مش جواز و شذوذ و اكل و خمره
بس محمد كان لازم يعمل كده عشان مجتمع شبه الجزيرة كان شهواني فيغريهم ازاي عشان يتبعوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يلا هنقول ايه


----------



## Scofield (6 نوفمبر 2006)

GOD IS GOOD قال:


> اصلا ليه الواحد هيحتاج للجواز و هو في الابدية؟
> ده احنا هنبقي زي الملايكة بنسبح للرب و بس
> مش جواز و شذوذ و اكل و خمره
> بس محمد كان لازم يعمل كده عشان مجتمع شبه الجزيرة كان شهواني فيغريهم ازاي عشان يتبعوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يلا هنقول ايه




وأصلا فين الأعضاء اللى هنجوز بيها فى الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده الأنسان لما يموت مش هيكون له جسد لانه سيكون روح:t33:


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> يا لورد سيبك دلوقتى من الكتاب المقدس
> وقولى مش برده القرآن بيزكر النكاح و الحيض ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومتقولش النكاح هو زواج لان فى القرآن و الأحاديث محرم أن ينكح الرجل البهيمة و الماشية فهل معنى النكاح الزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟آه على رأى سمير غانم فى مسرحية المتزوجون المأزون سحلية:t33: :t33:
> ولا الحيض وما أدراك ما هو الحيض :t33:
> ...



واضح انك عارف يعني ايه نكاح عشان كدا بتقول ماتقوليش النكاج يعني الزواج
وكل التفاسير بتقول النكاح هو الزواج
وممكن النكاح يجي بمنعى الجماع ولكن ده في في جمل معينه والكلام ده في القواميس وكل التفاسير العربيه
وبعدين بالعقل كدا ازاي الأسلام هايحرم الزنا ويفرض عقوبات عالزاني والزانيه وانت تقول النكاح هو الزنا
الأسلام حرم الزنا وحلل النكاح
وسؤال وعايزك تجاوبني عليه
ايه عكس كلمة نكاح في اللغه العربيه ادام انت شاطر كدا وفاهم اوي
وبعدين انا لا اؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ولكن هذا ليس معناه اني لا اتكلم عليه
لأنك ايضا مش مؤمن بالقرآن وبتتكلم عليه وكل الحاجات الي انت قولتها دي تنطبق عليك
مش يبقى حلال ليك وحرام علينا


----------



## فادية (6 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> بصراحه انا مصدوم من كلامك ده
> ازاي واحده متعلمه زي حضرتك تقول كلام زي ده
> اي واحد عندو عقل وبيشغلو هيقول الكلام الي انا قلتو
> معلش سوري ده كلام مايقولوش حد في ابتدائي
> ...


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

god Is Good قال:


> اصلا ليه الواحد هيحتاج للجواز و هو في الابدية؟
> ده احنا هنبقي زي الملايكة بنسبح للرب و بس
> مش جواز و شذوذ و اكل و خمره
> بس محمد كان لازم يعمل كده عشان مجتمع شبه الجزيرة كان شهواني فيغريهم ازاي عشان يتبعوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يلا هنقول ايه



بقولك ماتفرضش معتقاداتك علينا
احنا عندنا في الاسلام مش هانبقى زي الملائكه لا
احنا لينا حياه تانيه غير حياتكم 
وبناكل وبنشرب وبنتمتع بكل شيء طاهر في الجنه 
حتى الخمر الي بيشرب في الجنه ربنا قال عليه ليس فيه لغو ولا تأثيما
لا بيذهب العقل زي خمر الدنيا ولا هو ضار


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وأصلا فين الأعضاء اللى هنجوز بيها فى الجنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ده الأنسان لما يموت مش هيكون له جسد لانه سيكون روح:t33:



ده عندكم مش عندنا


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يأستاذه فاديه
احنا لا نضع الله مع محمد في نفس الكفه
انتي بتقولي ان احنا بنقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وانا محمد..(نفسي اعرف ماكلمتيش ليه وحطيتي نقط)
كملي اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد انا محمد رسول الله
هاتقولي شهادة ان لا اله الا الله تكفي
وانا قولتلك لا
هاتقولي ليه هاقولك عشان هو ده الي يفرق بين المسلم وغير المسلم
لأن ممكن واحد يكون مؤمن بأن لا اله الا الله ولكن صلاته مش زي صلاة المسلمين ولا بيصوم ولا اي شيء 
وتعالي فسري كدا معنى الجمله دي

لا اله الا الله   <<<يعني عقيده وهو معتقدنا بأنه لا اله الا الله ولكن ممكن يكون انسان غير مسلم مؤمن بأن لا الله الا الله طيب ايه الي يفرق بين المسلم وغير المسلم

محمد رسول الله  <<<يعني شريعه وهو ده بقى الي هايفرق بين المسلم وغير المسلم يعني مؤمن بأن محمد رسول الله اذا هايتبع الشريعه الي اتى بها محمد من صلاة وصوم وذكاه وحج 

اذا هل الله له شريك في الملك؟؟
لا 
هل سيدنا محمد اله ومطلوب عبادته
لا
اذا ازاي بتقولي علينا مشركين؟؟


----------



## فادية (6 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> يأستاذه فاديه
> احنا لا نضع الله مع محمد في نفس الكفه
> انتي بتقولي ان احنا بنقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وانا محمد..(نفسي اعرف ماكلمتيش ليه وحطيتي نقط)
> انا مكملتش العباره لاني لا اشهد ولا اؤمن الا بالله الواحد ( المسيح )
> ...


لما اشوف شهادة الاسلام لله وحددددددددددده ساعتها هقولك ان  انتم مش مشركين


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لما اشوف شهادة الاسلام لله وحددددددددددده ساعتها هقولك ان  انتم مش مشركين



طيب انا عايزك تعرفيلي يعني ايه شرك بالله؟؟

وبعدين سيادتك في ناس بتؤمن بالله ولكن غير مؤمنين بالرسل ودول موجود منهم كتير


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

وياريت يافاديه تحترمي رسول وتتكلم عنه بأدب 
هل هذه تعاليم المسيح
هل هذه هي المحبه ؟؟


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> طيب انا عايزك تعرفيلي يعني ايه شرك بالله؟؟
> يا خرابي  هو انتو بتغنو الاغنيه دي مشركين ومشكرين وانتو مش عارفين معناها ايه يعني ؟؟؟؟
> الشرك بالله انك تحط انسان او اي حاجه تانيه بنفس المكانه الي تحط بيها الله
> هتقولي ان احنا بنشرك بالله لما بنقول الاب والابن والروح القدس
> ...


زي مين مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> وياريت يافاديه تحترمي رسول وتتكلم عنه بأدب
> هو انا قلت حاجه غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت طلبت مني شهاده لمحمد وانا اديتك الشهادة دي
> هل هذه تعاليم المسيح
> هل هذه هي المحبه ؟؟


المحبه الي علمهالي المسيح هي الي تخليني وتدفعني اني  ابين لكم النور من الظلمه ودا واجبي تجاه كل البشر


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> واضح انك عارف يعني ايه نكاح عشان كدا بتقول ماتقوليش النكاج يعني الزواج
> وكل التفاسير بتقول النكاح هو الزواج
> وممكن النكاح يجي بمنعى الجماع ولكن ده في في جمل معينه والكلام ده في القواميس وكل التفاسير العربيه
> وبعدين بالعقل كدا ازاي الأسلام هايحرم الزنا ويفرض عقوبات عالزاني والزانيه وانت تقول النكاح هو الزنا
> ...




أنت لا تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس شئ و أنك لا تدرس الكتاب المقدس و تأتى بشبهات من مواقع أسلامية بدون حتى أن تدرس الشبهة "قص و لصق" ده ممنوع كل هدفنا أنك تفكر فى السؤال قبل ما تسأله


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> ده عندكم مش عندنا




طيب يا لورد
أسألك سؤال
لو أنت راكب طيارة و بعدين رحت فاتح الباب و نطيت هل ستظل متعلق فى الهواء أم ستصقط جثة هامدة؟
فما بالك و أنت فى السماء ولا يوجد بها أرض و كيف ستتنفس و أنت فى الفضاء:t33: 
وكيف سترى الله الروح وأنت جسد؟
هل ترى الله الآن ؟مع انه موجود فى كل مكان؟
هل يمكن أن ترى الهواء؟
طبعا لا وهكذا الله لا تستطيع رؤيته و أنت جسد


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين يا لورد مسألتش نفسك و قلت ليه اليهود و النصارى متمسكين بدينهم كده مع أن الأسلام فيه مزايا كثيرة حتى فى الآخرة مثلا الزواج ب4 و السماح بالطلاق و غيره
ده غير حورالعين و الولدان المخلدون و أنهار العسل و اللبن و غيره
أترك لك الأجابة و سأرى ردك


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> زي مين مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طيب كويس اديكي رديتي على نفسك
وهل احنا حاطينا الله مع الرسول محمد في نفس المكانه؟
الله اله وواجب علينا عبادته
ومامحمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل
ازاي حاطيناهم في مكانه واحده؟؟
وبعدين قولتلك شهادة ان لا اله الا الله ووضحتلك انها عقيده
وان محمد رسول الله شريعه 
بس  وعشان نميز المسلم بغير المسلم
لكن في ناس بتؤمن بالله ولكن ليسوا بمسلمين ودول موجودين في المجتمع وانا كلمت ناس زي كدا كتير


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> المحبه الي علمهالي المسيح هي الي تخليني وتدفعني اني  ابين لكم النور من الظلمه ودا واجبي تجاه كل البشر



ههههههههههههههههههههههه عايزني اكمل الشهاده طيب اشهد ان محمد اكبر كذاب قدر يظلل ملايين البشر 
لا كل ده ماغلطيش 
هي دي المحبه؟؟؟


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أنت لا تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس شئ و أنك لا تدرس الكتاب المقدس و تأتى بشبهات من مواقع أسلامية بدون حتى أن تدرس الشبهة "قص و لصق" ده ممنوع كل هدفنا أنك تفكر فى السؤال قبل ما تسأله



لا تؤمن بقواميس شوارعيه
طيب انت اتعلمت اللغه العربيه دي بقى منين ان شاءالله؟
ايه مصدرك الي تعلمت منه اللغه العربيه
وعارف طبعا اللمم والزنا ليس من اللمم لأن الزنا من الكبائر
وبعدين انا مش بجيب حاجه بدون دراستها


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> طيب يا لورد
> أسألك سؤال
> لو أنت راكب طيارة و بعدين رحت فاتح الباب و نطيت هل ستظل متعلق فى الهواء أم ستصقط جثة هامدة؟
> فما بالك و أنت فى السماء ولا يوجد بها أرض و كيف ستتنفس و أنت فى الفضاء:t33:
> ...


انت بتفرض عليا معتقدات ليه انا مش فاهم
مين قالك ان الله روح وليس جسد؟
الله عندنا في الاسلام  له يدان وله ساقان وله وجه ولكن بالطبع ليس كالبشر لأنه ليس كمثله شيء
ومين قالك ان الله في كل مكان؟
الله عندنا في الاسلام وكمان عندكم في دينكم مش في كل مكان 
الله فوق السماوات السبع على كرسي العرش
فالملائكة تصعد اليه
وعندكم اصحاح بيقول (اصعد) الى ابي وابيكم الهي والهكم
يبقى ازاي الله في كل مكان؟


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وبعدين يا لورد مسألتش نفسك و قلت ليه اليهود و النصارى متمسكين بدينهم كده مع أن الأسلام فيه مزايا كثيرة حتى فى الآخرة مثلا الزواج ب4 و السماح بالطلاق و غيره
> ده غير حورالعين و الولدان المخلدون و أنهار العسل و اللبن و غيره
> أترك لك الأجابة و سأرى ردك



مين قالك ان النصارى واليهود متمسكين بدينهم
اومال الأعداد الهائله الي بتدخل الأسلام دي كل سنه تسميهم ايه؟؟
يكفي اقولك ان في امريكا مايقرب من 20000 امريكي بيدخل الأسلام سنويا


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> مين قالك ان النصارى واليهود متمسكين بدينهم
> اومال الأعداد الهائله الي بتدخل الأسلام دي كل سنه تسميهم ايه؟؟
> يكفي اقولك ان في امريكا مايقرب من 20000 امريكي بيدخل الأسلام سنويا




يا راجل خلى حد تانى يقول كلام غير ده 
أمريكا اللى ضربها المسلمين هيدخلو الأسلام:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> طيب كويس اديكي رديتي على نفسك
> وهل احنا حاطينا الله مع الرسول محمد في نفس المكانه؟
> الله اله وواجب علينا عبادته
> ومامحمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل
> ...



يا لود يا اخي بقالي 5 ايام بسألك سؤال واحد بس وانت بتتهرب من الاجابه انا مش عارفه ليه 
قولي 
هل تكفي شهادتك لا اله الا الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش هقول اكتر ويا ريت بقا تجاوب 
تكفي والا لا 
نعم او لا مش اكتر ارجوك جاوب


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه عايزني اكمل الشهاده طيب اشهد ان محمد اكبر كذاب قدر يظلل ملايين البشر
> لا كل ده ماغلطيش
> هي دي المحبه؟؟؟



انا معنديش شهاده تانيه اشهد بيها لمحمد والا انت عايزني اشهد لو بالغصب 
ايه هودا الي بتقولو عليه لا اكره في الدين 
والا انت عايزني ااقول الشهادتين عشان تقول خلاص دي اسلمت وقدرنا عليها :yahoo: 
لا يا شاطر مش انا الي اردد زي البغبغانات 
وبعدين محمد بالنسبه ليه انا مش اكتر من حرامي وقتال قتله عايزني اشهد لو بايه غير بانو كذاب  ؟؟؟
وبعدين د مش غلط دي حقيقه وعلى رأي اخويه ريمون هو انت لما تقول للحرامي حرامي يعني انت بتظلمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## GOD IS GOOD (7 نوفمبر 2006)

حماده لحسلهم مخهم ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> يا راجل خلى حد تانى يقول كلام غير ده
> أمريكا اللى ضربها المسلمين هيدخلو الأسلام:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:



اه ولو اثبتلك الكلام ده؟
اكيد هاتحذف ردي معروفه يعني :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا معنديش شهاده تانيه اشهد بيها لمحمد والا انت عايزني اشهد لو بالغصب
> ايه هودا الي بتقولو عليه لا اكره في الدين
> والا انت عايزني ااقول الشهادتين عشان تقول خلاص دي اسلمت وقدرنا عليها :yahoo:
> لا يا شاطر مش انا الي اردد زي البغبغانات
> ...



ياربي الواحد كدا مستواه هاينزل تحت الرمل 
واحده بتعد حروف الواو وكل مافي واو اكتر كل مايبقى في اشراك اكتر
ماهو ادام واحده بتفكر بالمستوى ده اكيد هو ده حالها
انا قولتلك اشهدي لسيدنا محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتي بتقولي (((((انتو)))))ا بتقولوا لا اله الا الله محمد وعملتي ...
انا بقولك مش كملتيها ليه
بما انك بتوجهي الكلام لينا مش لنفسك
وبعدين هاقول ايه مانتي معزوره اتعودتي عالشتايم هو انا يعني الي هاعرفك ازاي تتكلمي بأدب وتحترمي لغة الحوار؟
الي فيه داء مابيطلوش
يارب تفهمي بقى :t32: :t32:


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يا لود يا اخي بقالي 5 ايام بسألك سؤال واحد بس وانت بتتهرب من الاجابه انا مش عارفه ليه
> قولي
> هل تكفي شهادتك لا اله الا الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش هقول اكتر ويا ريت بقا تجاوب
> ...



ياحول الله يارب
اعمل ايه بس فيكي
مانا قولتلك لا يكفي وقعدت اشرح ليه واقول عقيده وشريعه والخ
بس هاقول ايه 
واحده بتقول 1+1+1=1 
هانتظر منها ايه يعني


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> اه ولو اثبتلك الكلام ده؟
> اكيد هاتحذف ردي معروفه يعني :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

مش عارف ليه كل الناس فاكرانى مشرف و عندى أمكانية تعديل مشاركات الغير؟
حاجة غريبة قوووووووووووووى
مليون مرة أقول يا جماعة أنا عضو مثلكم لا أستطيع فعل أى شئ بالموضوعات لانى لست مشرف
ثانيا أنا عارف أنك هتجيب الأرقام من مواقع عربى قددددددددددددددددييييييمة
زى برده أسلام اللاعب كاكا:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> ياحول الله يارب
> اعمل ايه بس فيكي
> مانا قولتلك لا يكفي وقعدت اشرح ليه واقول عقيده وشريعه والخ
> بس هاقول ايه
> ...




:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
أيه الغباء الأسلامى اللى ماشى اليومين دول
هاتلى نص يا شاطر من الكتاب المقدس بيقول أن الله
1+1+1=1


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> ياحول الله يارب
> اعمل ايه بس فيكي
> مانا قولتلك لا يكفي وقعدت اشرح ليه واقول عقيده وشريعه والخ
> بس هاقول ايه
> ...




شهادة المسلمين لله لا تكفي 
اسمعوووووووووو يا بشر 
خلاص الحمد لله  مسلم جاوبني على سؤال كنت من زماااااااااااااااااااان ادور له اجابه 
وقال لي بعظمه لسانه ان شهادته لله لا تكفي 
ولا تبرر لي بعقيده وشريعه 
انتو مشركين بعقيدتكم وبشريعتكم 
وانا ما اقول 1+1+1=1 
انا اقول 1*1*1=1
وبالنسبه لي الحوار انتهى لانك جاوبت على سؤالي 
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> مش عارف ليه كل الناس فاكرانى مشرف و عندى أمكانية تعديل مشاركات الغير؟
> حاجة غريبة قوووووووووووووى
> ...



لا مش هاجبلك من مواقع عربيه خالص
مش هاجبلك من مواقع اساسا
قولت ايه؟؟


----------



## lord11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> شهادة المسلمين لله لا تكفي
> اسمعوووووووووو يا بشر
> خلاص الحمد لله  مسلم جاوبني على سؤال كنت من زماااااااااااااااااااان ادور له اجابه
> وقال لي بعظمه لسانه ان شهادته لله لا تكفي
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولله ضحكتيني 
تصدقي من زمان ماضحكتش كدا :t33: :t33: 
ناقص تجيبي طبل ورق وتزفيني في الشارع :t33: :t33: 
الا بالحق هو ينفع تقولي بسم الأب اله واحد امين بس؟؟ 
هنيئا لكم فاديه يانصارى
فعلا وانا بقولك انتوا جايبين العبقريه دي منين:t33:


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولله ضحكتيني
> تصدقي من زمان ماضحكتش كدا :t33: :t33:
> ناقص تجيبي طبل ورق وتزفيني في الشارع :t33: :t33:
> ...



زى ما أنت بتقولها برده بس أنت متعرفش معناها
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هى 
بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس أله واحد آمين
معنى كده أنك مشرك بالله؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم كلمة سريانيا و أسأل اى حد سريانى
هيقولك معناها
بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس 
بس المشكلة انك طالع ليعفور علشان كده أنا عازرك


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> لا مش هاجبلك من مواقع عربيه خالص
> مش هاجبلك من مواقع اساسا
> قولت ايه؟؟




وهتجيب منين بقى يا فالح :t33: 
أوعى تكون هتجبلى تسجيل متركب زى ما عودتونا منكم:t33:


----------



## merola (20 مارس 2007)

خلاص يا عم انتة مدايق نفسك لية حد قالك تيجى المنتدى دة ميعرفش قمتة غير اللى بيحبة


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 مارس 2007)

متضايق مش مدايق


----------



## twety (22 مارس 2007)

طب وتضايق ليه
انت وسط اخواتك
وخليك متاكد مليون فى الميه
ان كلنا بنحبك ونتمنالك الخير صدقنى
ونتمنى انك تكون صاحب لينا وتكون وسطنا تنورنا


----------



## islamprtjrs (22 مارس 2007)

حبيبي روق شوي ((وجادلهم بالتي هي احسن))   انا عادرك  بس اصبر ورح تلاقي الثواب عند ربنا 
ازا سبو الدين الله هو اللي يتكلف فيهن  بس بالحدود  وازا زادو عن الحد  يبقى يشفونا نحنا مين 

بس انا هلا عم اضحكككككككككككككككك  ههههه    قلولي بليز  يعني الله هو الابن والروح والله  يعني ولٌد حالو         والله انتو  ما بعرف شو هههههه  باسم الاب والروح والابن ههههههه 
وازا اجا عندو ولد ثاني قلولي مشان باركلو عالتيليفون 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
((قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد)) صدق اللع العلي العظيم


----------



## islamprtjrs (22 مارس 2007)

حبيبي روق شوي ((وجادلهم بالتي هي احسن))   انا عادرك  بس اصبر ورح تلاقي الثواب عند ربنا 
ازا سبو الدين الله هو اللي يتكلف فيهن  بس بالحدود  وازا زادو عن الحد  يبقى يشفونا نحنا مين 

بس انا هلا عم اضحكككككككككككككككك  ههههه    قلولي بليز  يعني الله هو الابن والروح والله  يعني ولٌد حالو         والله انتو  ما بعرف شو هههههه  باسم الاب والروح والابن ههههههه 
وازا اجا عندو ولد ثاني قلولي مشان باركلو عالتيليفون 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
((قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد)) صدق اللع العلي العظيم


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 مارس 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> مش عارف ليه كل الناس فاكرانى مشرف و عندى أمكانية تعديل مشاركات الغير؟
> حاجة غريبة قوووووووووووووى
> ...



يا ريمون مش كل الناس مفكره انك مشرف لا ابدا بالعكس الجداد بس هما اللي بيفكروا كده لكن لو دققوا النظر فب ردودك واسلوبك هيبصموا بالعشره انك ما تنفعش ابدا تكون مشرف من اساسه وكونك عضو هنا دا في حد ذاته انجاز اما بخصوص موضوع دخول 20000 سنويا للاسلام في امريكا فتقدر دا لو عايز اصلا ولو تعرف تدخل علي جوجل وتبحث عن " اسلام أنجيلا " لاعبة الشراع الامريكية اللي أسلمت وهتلاقي المقطع دا من نشرة الاخبار في التليفزيون الأمريكي نفسه والمذيع بعضمة لسانه وهو بيقدم التقرير عن اسلام انجيلا بيقول ان سنويا بيدخل في الاسلام 20000 مواطن أمريكي ولو مالكش في الانجليزي ابقي خلي حد يترجمهالك ويكون نصراني زيك عشان يمكن تصدقه


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 مارس 2007)

وبالنسبه للأخت في الانسانيه اللي عماله تقول هو ينفع تقول الشهاده بلا اله الا الله بس وعماله تعيد وتزيد دي أحب اقولك ان لا ما ينفعش اقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله بس ولا ان محمد رسول الله بس ولا حتي لا اله الا الله ومحمد رسول الله مش كفايه لازم ابقي مشرك وملحد وزنديق وأصلي خمس مرات في اليوم واصوم رمضان وأطلع زكاة المال ولو ربنا قدرني ورزقني أحج لبيت الله الحرام في مكه وما أكدبش وما أسرقش وما ازنيش وما أبقاش عاق لللوالدين وأتصدق علي الفقراء لو حالي ميسور وأعمل حاجات كتيييييييييييييير قوي وفي نفس الوقت ما أعملش حاجات كتير قوي زي السرقه والكدب والنفاق والنميمه والغيبه 
عشان ابقي مسلم يا أستاذه لازم اعمل واشهد واعاهد ربنا بحاجات كتيييييييييير قوي 
ولو انتي بقي بشطارتك تقدري تبقي نصرانيه مؤمنه بمجرد بأسم الاب وبس من غير الابن والروح القدس وايمانك بالتضحية والفداء وبانك بنت الرب وان الرب بذل ابنه الوحيد للتكفير عن البشر وعن خطاياهم وان بموت المسيح علي الصليب فدا كل المؤمنين بيه وان المسيح دا هو الابن وهو الاب وهو الروح والتلاته ميكس مع بعض يعملوا رب ثلاثي في صوره واحده وانك لازم تبقي صادقه وما تكدبيش وتحبي اعدائك وتباركي لاعنيكي وتعملي كل اللي قال عليه المسيح ينفع بقي تكوني مسيحيه من غير كل ده وتكتفي بس باسم الاب او باسم الابن او باسم الروح من غير ما تجمعيهم التلاته ومن غير ما تعملي اللي انا قلت عليه ؟؟؟
لو ينفع انك تعملي كده يبقي انا كمان ينفع اني اشهد بلا اله الا الله وبس 
ويجعله عامر


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 مارس 2007)

خد يا ريمون الرابط أهو واتفرج واسمع بعينك وشوف بودنك ومن موقع غربي الكتابه فيه كلها انجليزي علي راي علاء ولي الدين في فيلم الناظر السبوره كلها انجليزي وودنك دي لا دي ودان اللي جنبي وميرسي كتير لسه ضاربه كشري 
http://www.****cafe.com/watch/326563/muslim_anjela/


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 مارس 2007)

مكان النجوم دي ابقي حط ****


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 مارس 2007)

ميتا


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 مارس 2007)

وادي موقع تاني اهو برده انجليزي يمكن الاولاني يكون مش شغال ولا الصوت والصوره وحشين
http://youtube.com/watch?v=63OkUcim8M0&feature=PlayList&p=ACA58FAD573F6CA5&index=9


----------



## elsadawey2 (23 مارس 2007)

عيني عليها بارده وهي بالحجاب ومحترمه نفسها كده زي القمر والله ربنا يهديها ويثبتها ويتقبل منها 
طب بالذمة مش بقت أموره بالحجاب وعسوله وأخدتلي بالك من المذيع الأمريكي اللي في نشرة الأخبار الأمريكيه علي القناة الرابعه الأمريكيه في التليفزيون الأمريكي وهو بيقول بالأمريكاني ان سنويا في 20000 زي أنجيلا كولينز بيعتنقوا الاسلام في أمريكا وبينضموا للمساجد ولا أنت رأيك ايه يا ريمون يا ريت بعد ما تشوف الفيديو الأمريكاني ده تبقي تقولي رأيك ايه ولو اني متأكد مليار في الميه انك يا أما مش هترد لأنك مش هتلاقي حاجه تقولها يا أما هترد رد لذيذ وجميل من بتوعك اللي انت معودنا عليه  عموما الفيديو عندك وتقدر تشوفه وتسمعه بودنك ومستني ردك لو عرفت ترد وتقولي ايه رايك في ان كلام أخي الفاضل المسلم اللورد صح وان الامريكان نفسهم أقروا بان 20000 سنويا بيسلموا في أمريكا 
تعليقي انا الشخصي " ولسه التقيل جاي ورا "


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا*

هو غلط وقال منتدانا زبالة مش هنرد عليه خليه يكلم نفسه احنا مؤدبين ومحترمين ومش هنعمل زيه


----------



## بيشو (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا*

ربنا يقويكم و يزيدكم على محاربة الشيطان ومملكته قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم في سلام في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

وبعدين انت بتشتم لان هو ده دينتكم و هو ده اللى بتتعلموه و لكن يعجز ادبى عن الرد عليك

ولو عرفت يسوع اكيد هاتعرف يعنى اه المسيحية و اه المسيحين

موضوع ثانى اخوتى و احبائى
بسم الثالوث الاقدس 
الرب يكون لكم المعين والاب الحنون لكم 
والرب يبارككم ويحفظكم من الشر والشبه
شر 
اشترك معنا الان فى 
جروب الانبا بيشوى 
اشترك وادعو اخرين للاشتراك 
لكى يستفيد وتستفيدو بكل ما يقدمه
الجروب 
من وعظات روحيه و صور قديسين حقيقية و نادرة و معجزات و قديسين وترانيم 
وكل ما هو يتعلق بكنستنا الارثوذكسيه 
والرب يكون معكم 
امين 

*************************


----------



## فيفيان فايز (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا*

أولا الله يسامحك 
ثانيا الانسان اللى يكون كلامه صحيح ميهتمش بأى كلام زى مابتقول مش صحيح
ثالثا وده الاهم الانسان المهذب مايغلطش فى كلامه ابدا مهما كانت الاسباب 
ربنا يهديك :heat:


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا*

يا اخ المسلم انا كنت كده برده صدقنى بس انا كنت عاوز الحقيقة فلقيتها او هى الى لاقتنى ممكن المهم انى الان مع المسيح   
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا..............................اكيد لو كل الدنيا علينا برده احنا اكتر


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا*

يا اخ المسلم انا كنت كده برده صدقنى بس انا كنت عاوز الحقيقة فلقيتها او هى الى لاقتنى ممكن المهم انى الان مع المسيح   
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا..............................اكيد لو كل الدنيا علينا برده احنا اكتر............سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا غلطان ان انا جيت هنا*

الموضوع قديم كفاية تنبشوا فيه
يغلق


----------

